# Small-Chested



## LoneFox

Why are some women, like myself, wrongfully criticized for having small breasts? From middle school up until now I have been put down for the wrong reasons by immature males. I've been called "small boobies," "grape tits" and "ugly." My boyfriend tells me they're perfect the way they are; others say I should get breast implants to boost up my confidence. It sickens me. Why? Because breast are for "breast-feeding" not competition for a ****ty show-off. I'm a size C, how is that small? At least I'm greatful to have hit puberty. One thing I'll never do is change my self-image for the world. If my boyfriend is happy for my character and not for the size of my breasts, then love goes beyond image. :heart
Society makes me sick! :mum


----------



## RUFB2327

It must be a high school thing because I dont know any guy my age who really gives a crap about the size of a girls breasts and even if they prefer large ones, they definitely dont make fun of girls with smaller ones

and C's arent small..obviously the kids who said these things to you are immature


----------



## joe11

You are right, and you shouldn't change. There are many people throughout the world like that so dont mind them. If people don't want to accept you the way you are then that's their problem not yours.


----------



## kiirby

I think the whole massive boob worship thing is predominantly school based. Kids are taught that the bigger, the better, and it's followed more out of tradition than actual taste. Who knows, maybe I'm wrong and the majority of the male population prefers bigger breasts. But honestly, not saying this just to appease you, I've never got it. Breast size is fairly low on my list of preferences. That sounds really chauvinistic. Ah well. I'd much prefer tiny boobs to huge ones.

Also what kind of an insult is 'small boobies'. Kids in your class weren't the most quick witted, I'm guessing.


----------



## Swanson

I have huge ones and I was made fun of in high school too. It must happen to everyone in some form or another. I know it's easier said that done, but don't let it get to you. C is pretty average sized anyway. These people don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## rainbowOne

C's aren't small, but I guess people will always look for something to criticize people about. Listen to your boyfriend, he seems to have the right idea. 
Also, girls who have bigger boobs (like me, although I'm the same size as you haha!) get picked on for being '****ty'... which is stupid. You can't help how you look, chest-wise.
I don't have a boyfriend to be happy about how I look on the outside, or am on the inside, but hey, I know enough not to listen to the world. I see my friends get picked on for things which blatantly aren't true, so I try to remember things I get told about me are probably not true either.


----------



## Sindelle

A C cup isn't small anyhow! And I honestly think that smaller breasts are more attractive on most women, even if I have large ones. I don't think breast size really matters as much as people make it out to. I have pretty big boobs but it hasn't given me any advantages. In fact I'd say that its just given me a bad back and made me feel awkward in gym class. 

People are just stupid I think. High schoolers especially so.


----------



## vegetarian

I have an A cup. I am pretty skinny but no one has ever made fun of the size but myself.I am the only one who has ever complained about it and im sure it gets annoying to other people. I actually never heard anyone criticise anyone elses breast size, male or female. I cant beleive anyone would say that to you! People who put down others have nothing better to do with themselves, dont waste your time on them.


----------



## vegetarian

I would never get a boob job anyway...they have to be redone every 5-7 yrs (because they leak and break) and i have better things to waste my money on.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Well ya beat me in the breast competition. That's nowhere near small, and your classmates/whoever are a cluster of irreparable dolts, seemingly bored of their existence and needing to prey on others for no particular reason other than their own entertainment. I say this because, honestly, I have no idea how that is small. Really it's as simple as them being young and stupid. Don't take it to heart, because what you're hearing isn't coming from theirs. People can't get enough of putting others down. It's only mindless nonsense.

I know someone taking pills to enhance the size of their chest, and I get it, I just wouldn't do it myself. If I wasn't born with it I'm not going to pay to have it appear in some abnormal form of swelling or silicone.


----------



## jonny neurotic

Well you certainly have bigger boobs than me.  

I'm not going to lie and say that I, as a male, don't have particular preferences but, seriously, there are far more important things in life to worry about. And remember whether your boyfriend likes yours the way they are or not it's his job to tell you your perfect.


----------



## LoneFox

*Thanks*

Thanks for the helpful advice everyone. I'm happy to hear that I'm not the only one dealing with pointless criticizm. I have to admit, high schoolers can be over-judgemental at times.


----------



## LoneFox

kiirby said:


> Also what kind of an insult is 'small boobies'. Kids in your class weren't the most quick witted, I'm guessing.


Exactly, and the person who said that to me in middle school is a wanna-be ghetto trash talker. He won't make it far... lol


----------



## layitontheline

I felt like we were on the same page, until I read that yours are Cs. :lol I've gotten comments too and I'll admit that I'm self-conscious of my small size, but I would never get surgery so just gotta learn to love what I've been given. Anyways, the fact that the best these kids could come up with is teasing someone with C boobs for having small ones proves right there that they're imbeciles. Your boyfriend's got it right :]


----------



## RockIt

Women don't have a choice in the matter (as their bodies develop), so I have never let that determine whether or not I am attracted. As for plastic surgery...I'm definitely not a fan of that unless someone was in an accident, etc.


----------



## Dub16

I wouldnt bother with a boob-job.

If a guy really likes you then he wont give a damn what size yer boobs are.

And if people actually make jokes aboot someones boob size then they really are complete bloody morons. I'd have serious concerns aboot their IQ


----------



## Emanresu

Honestly not all guys are stuck on the boob mindset! While I do enjoy boobs, like most males, they come about 6th on my checklist (face->personality->bum->legs->teeth->boobs) and I know other people similar to me, so like everything else that people want to "talk s**t" about it really changes from person to person.

Also, I would hardly call C boobs small. HARDLLYYY lol


----------



## Emanresu

layitontheline said:


> I felt like we were on the same page, until I read that yours are Cs. :lol I've gotten comments too and I'll admit that I'm self-conscious of my small size, but I would never get surgery so just gotta learn to love what I've been given. Anyways, the fact that the best these kids could come up with is teasing someone with C boobs for having small ones proves right there that they're imbeciles. Your boyfriend's got it right :]


Welcome back


----------



## nemesis1

I know lots of guys who prefer women with small breasts.


----------



## Kris10

LoneFox said:


> Why are some women, like myself, wrongfully criticized for having small breasts? From middle school up until now I have been put down for the wrong reasons by immature males. I've been called "small boobies," "grape tits" and "ugly." My boyfriend tells me they're perfect the way they are; others say I should get breast implants to boost up my confidence. It sickens me. Why? Because breast are for "breast-feeding" not competition for a ****ty show-off. I'm a size C, how is that small? At least I'm greatful to have hit puberty. One thing I'll never do is change my self-image for the world. If my boyfriend is happy for my character and not for the size of my breasts, then love goes beyond image. :heart
> Society makes me sick! :mum


Size C?!?? are you kidding?!? HAHA!!

I'm one size up from being a AA-_-


----------



## Crystalline

nemesis1 said:


> I know lots of guys who prefer women with small breasts.


This. Some guys are crazy for them, trust me.

I love having a small chest actually, it looks better on a slim frame and some clothes (draped ones) hang better. The only bad thing is finding bras that fit.


----------



## Selbbin

nemesis1 said:


> I know lots of guys who prefer women with small breasts.


Put me on that list.


----------



## Christa25

I've always had small boobs and I don't care what other people say! I like my boobs the way they are... I think I'm sexy just like this! 
Embrace it, girl! You don't have to deal with severe back pain like a lot of girls do! Which must suck, by the way...


----------



## woot

Totally not my thread, but girls, your size has absolutely nothing to do with your attractiveness. There are so many more important attributes, and most mature guys would agree


----------



## melissa75

Crystalline said:


> I love having a small chest actually, it looks better on a slim frame and some clothes (draped ones) hang better. The only bad thing is finding bras that fit.


I agree. Some clothes/shirts fit nicer but not bras. I'm a B, and I feel like I've only got a few that fit just right. The thing I hate, hate, hate are swimsuits. If I could just fill out the upper half of a swimsuit :|.


----------



## Karsten

It's all about how they accent your body. Small breasts can be sexy as hell...


----------



## leonardess

kids can be incredibly immature. 

later in life, adults can be too, but there are plenty of more mature ones that they (almost) drown out the immature ones.


----------



## Starch

: < I feel insecure about my breasts too.
We should post ours for comparison! Who wants to go first? xD


----------



## Emanresu

Starch said:


> : < I feel insecure about my breasts too.
> We should post ours for comparison! Who wants to go first? xD


Oh snap!

/grabspopcorn


----------



## becky1789

My whole upper body is small - shoulders, arms, chest, stomach...


It used to bother me a lot, but then I told myself to get a grip and it worked somewhat.


The lucky thing about my schooling experience is that we had to wear uniforms, a lose fitting blouse and a blazer... so the chest was hidden anyway. By the time I'd left school, at sixteen, and went to college, kids had grown up and so though no one no longer wore a uniform, none of that petty bullying went on.


----------



## lucyinthesky

I'm not exactly big in that department, and sometimes wonder if I would be more confident if I had implants... also it would balance me out as I have mahoosive hips, haha. Don't think I'd suit the whole fake thing though to be honest and my back wouldn't be able to cope with anything bigger :b Anyway, if someone didn't want to be with me because of them then I'd rather be single tbh


----------



## Dub16

and STILL nobiddys postin pics. Very disappointin


----------



## kiirby

Dub16 said:


> and STILL nobiddys postin pics. Very disappointin


I will if you will


----------



## tutliputli

LoneFox said:


> Why are some women, like myself, wrongfully criticized for having small breasts? From middle school up until now I have been put down for the wrong reasons by immature males. I've been called "small boobies," "grape tits" and "ugly." My boyfriend tells me they're perfect the way they are; others say I should get breast implants to boost up my confidence. It sickens me. Why? Because breast are for "breast-feeding" not competition for a ****ty show-off. I'm a size C, how is that small? At least I'm greatful to have hit puberty. One thing I'll never do is change my self-image for the world. If my boyfriend is happy for my character and not for the size of my breasts, then love goes beyond image. :heart
> Society makes me sick! :mum


I agree with what's already been said - anyone who makes obnoxious comments regarding the size of your breasts (or any aspect of a person's physical appearance) is a waste of space. It's just silly and immature. I remember those kinds of comments being made in high school. I'd laugh if someone said something like that to me now.

Also, a C cup is in no way small! And I think guys like boobs in general, just because they're boobs. Boobs are nice.


----------



## Hello22

Dub16 said:


> and STILL nobiddys postin pics. Very disappointin


C'mon Gary, get the ball rolling here, you post pics first and we'll all follow!


----------



## Dub16

Hello22 said:


> C'mon Gary, get the ball rolling here, you post pics first and we'll all follow!


Ehmmmm..... it'd take a lot of guinness.


----------



## Hello22

I'm small chested as well but it only ever bothered me in secondary school, around the ages of 13 - 16, i started puberty late and so i was worried.... but then when i got them i wasnt too fussed about them. Trust me, once you leave high school, nobody cares about that sort of thing. 

And i would much rather have small boobs than big ones anyway, cos i'm petite and they would look ridiculous. Plus a C-cup is definitely not small, i'm usually a B or a C cup, you have nothing to worry about!!


----------



## mud

I luuuv boobs. Size means nothing to me; it is the shape that I like. That said, ladies with smaller boobs are more likely to not wear bras which is a good thing to me. But come on, what moron calls C small? AA is small, A is medium, B is large, C is XL, D is XXL.


----------



## Haydsmom2007

I'm a 34A and I like them just fine the way they are. I was never teased and they are much smaller than yours.

As far as personal preference goes, I don't know why anyone would want to have any bigger than a C cup... unless the rest of their bodies are big, too.


----------



## Haydsmom2007

Crystalline said:


> This. Some guys are crazy for them, trust me.
> 
> I love having a small chest actually, it looks better on a slim frame and some clothes (draped ones) hang better. The only bad thing is finding bras that fit.


Almost every guy I've dated loved my boobs and I have a 34A. The only guy that didn't particularly prefer small boobs still liked mine.

And I like them too. I think they look better because they don't sag or flop around *lol*


----------



## emptybottle2

I'm an A too. I don't like it, but the upside is I've never had guys looking at my chest instead of my face when they're talking to me. Small-chested girls take that for granted.


----------



## Still Waters

Hmmm...I wonder how guys that have disdain for small-chested women would feel if others could daily see if they possess a "big-barrel" or a "small-barrel"????


----------



## RockIt

Why is it that I can't stay away from this thread? :sus :teeth


----------



## BetaBoy90

Small breasts are beautiful, truly love em!


----------



## tutliputli

mud said:


> I luuuv boobs. Size means nothing to me; it is the shape that I like. That said, ladies with smaller boobs are more likely to not wear bras which is a good thing to me. But come on, what moron calls C small? *AA is small, A is medium, B is large, C is XL, D is XXL*.


Interesting rating system. I'm a C cup but my boobs are definitely not extra large, lol.


----------



## Zadra

There are advantages to having small breasts. For one, the obvious - no back pain from lugging around giant heavy milkers.

The other, is lingerie options. I can vouch for this seeing as how I've been a D cup, and am now an A (extreme weight loss) When I had D cups, it was impossible to find a "cute" or nice bra. Most D cup bras usually come in these nasty granny cream colors with so much support they look like chest underwear. It was always very difficult for me to find a nice bra, even a plain black one.

Now that I have a smaller chest, I can buy all the cute girly/sexy bras and lingerie with bright colors and sexy patterns/designs. These types of bras (take Candy's for example) usually only go up to a C cup.

The only downfall to my shrunk tits, is that (like my stomach) a lot of excess skin hung around. My breasts are not all that flattering to look at, like deflated balloons. I'm very insecure about them, and sometimes get uncomfortable when my boyfriend touches them  I'm considering a lift of some sort, if not a tummy tuck to fix my gross looking stomach first.


----------



## LoneFox

Starch said:


> : < I feel insecure about my breasts too.
> We should post ours for comparison! Who wants to go first? xD


 Errm...no thanks. :teeth


----------



## LoneFox

RockIt said:


> Why is it that I can't stay away from this thread? :sus :teeth


 Glad you enjoyed it lol


----------



## Starch

Its how perky they are, not how big.
So what if you wear a size EE bra, if theyre huge icky sacks of fat. Yucky.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Personally a womans overall figure not her cup size is what I find significant in attraction. That said a busty gal is always going to get looks simply because it's damn near impossible not to look if they are that big and/or perky. A gal with a flatter chest might miss out on some of those looks from guys by comparison but I bet when flatter chested gals turn around the eyes of the *** men are suddenly keen & aware, lol


----------



## Haydsmom2007

I went bra shopping today and found out I've graduated up to a 34B. I'm so proud.


----------



## kos

I actually prefer a woman with small breasts/flat chests. It seems more natural and real to me.


----------



## Saekon

I'm pretty small-chested as well, but it doesn't bother me.

Oh well, if it makes anyone feel better, I like breasts of all sizes.


----------



## sas111

WOW they call you grape tits? ...then I must be raisens. ( 32a) :| :teeth
Really ... those people are beyond shallow ...a C cup is perfect, not too big nor small.
Maybe thier jelous?, big boobes are becoming less & less popular & tuns of celebs are taking out thier past enhancements..like posh.


----------



## ValiantThor

i could care less how big a womens breasts are, honestly it dosnt even matter. tits are tits they are all sexy.


----------



## ValiantThor

A women that is confident with here looks regardless of the latest trend is what is really sexy.


----------



## AussiePea

I find usually a womans size compliments their body shape etc anyway and thus usually looks good and suits them. It's weird seeing some smallish thin girl lumping around a few kg's of lumber, and fake boobs just look awful, specially the ones lifted right up so you can see these horrible balls floating around their chest.


----------



## Perfectionist

I have a pretty awesome chest. It is sadly not the trump card it is made out to be. It will not make a guy like you if he didn't already. Low cut shirts look rockin, but finding nice bras is next to impossible and jumping up and down ALWAYS leads to a serious disaster. Not to mention lugging them around all day.

So speaking from the other side of the proverbial boob fence, it's not much easier over a here. A little bit, but not much. There are also no skipping ropes or volleyball nets on this side of the fence, surprisingly enough.


----------



## Emanresu

Perfectionist said:


> I have a pretty awesome chest. It is sadly not the trump card it is made out to be. It will not make a guy like you if he didn't already. Low cut shirts look rockin, but finding nice bras is next to impossible and jumping up and down ALWAYS leads to a serious disaster. Not to mention lugging them around all day.
> 
> So speaking from the other side of the proverbial boob fence, it's not much easier over a here. A little bit, but not much. There are also no skipping ropes or volleyball nets on this side of the fence, surprisingly enough.


No skipping ropes :rofl sorry but totally just got the mental image of a big breasted woman looking at people skipping with tears in her eyes..... :teeth


----------



## Aloysius

I wish I was small-chested.


----------



## Sheerful

I'm skinny and have 32A .Im usin padded bra.Sometimes I want them bigger -at least 34..but I think I must accept it ..A lot of models have small boobies, they look great when they walk on the catwalk


----------



## estse

I'm okay with (like) small and humble breasts. My opinion is all that matters.


----------



## Freiheit

I almost have no boobs and I don't care, I'm glad. Because if I did, they'd get in the way and I'd feel fat. If anyone criticizes you for being small chested, that's a shallow and disgusting thing to do anyways, so don't even take it seriously because they need to get a life and worry about their own problems, and not how small chested females "need" a boob job.


----------



## crsohr

There's absolutely nothing wrong with small breasts at all, depending on a woman's frame they are extremely sexy and one of the best features. Men who pressure their girlfriends to get boob jobs are dead wrong for doing it. I'm more into legs and *** myself. I would still date a woman with flat buttocks if she had other redeeming features though I'm not a jerk.:b


----------



## kiirby

crsohr said:


> There's absolutely nothing wrong with small breasts at all, depending on a woman's frame they are extremely sexy and one of the best features. Men who pressure their girlfriends to get boob jobs are dead wrong for doing it. I'm more into legs and *** myself. I would still date a woman with flat buttocks if she had other redeeming features though I'm not a jerk.:b


How progressive of you. It's so admirable that you're willing to overlook the lack of a booty if she has "other redeeming features".


----------



## Atticus

Sorry this issue is bothering you. It seems pretty understandable to me. Not that I think your body should lead you to feel bad about yourself, but with all the pressure to look a certain way and the crap you experienced, it's understandable.

I really think men talk about boobs (hehe, I just wrote boobs) because it makes us feel all manly. Like maybe we've got awesome boob handling skills, since we point them out and talk about them a lot. Mostly talk, and yes women have their own discussions .

Just a dumb, likely very prescient observation.


----------



## Glacial

Atticus said:


> I really think men talk about boobs (hehe, I just wrote boobs) because it makes us feel all manly. Like maybe we've got awesome boob handling skills, since we point them out and talk about them a lot. Mostly talk, and yes women have their own discussions .
> 
> Just a dumb, likely very prescient observation.


I hate boobs


----------



## sanspants08

Small is awesome. 

I agree with Atticus; guys talk about boobs because we can mostly agree that they're cool in general. OP, the person who told you that a C-cup was tiny was smoking crack.


----------



## viv

In what universe is a C cup small? I'm barely an A :um.


----------



## King Moonracer

Post a pic of them hahah jk. Nobody reappy gives a **** about ypur boobs. Guys are really more interested in the butt and the face


----------



## King Moonracer

I think boobs to girls are like dicks to guys. We worry about not havong a big emough penis, but moat girls dont care. Most guys only care about the face, and skinny girls arent any fun either hah. Well a least i dnt like skinny girls.im talking skinny so ypur hip bones are burating out of your skin skinny.


----------



## Atticus

Saving Face said:


> I hate boobs


As you're entitled to do. My reference to men did not stipulate all men, or show any ranking of men who talk about or seem way interested in boobs. It was a reference to those men who do discuss them, sometimes a lot.


----------



## skygazer

1,281 views


----------



## estse

I for one agree with everyone. Even that guy.


----------



## Starch

Apparently guys like big butts xD
I was freaked out, I thought guys like them to be tiny and flat.

Ladies, though we have small, (but perky) boobies, we have a skinny waist and cute butt due to most of our fat accumulating around our hips. Quit wallowing in your tears and get some tight jeans!


----------



## silentcliche

Anyone who makes fun of your size are just a bunch of immature mooks, plain and simple. I couldn't care less about boobie size. What I don't like are fake ones. Bolt-on, custom shop mammories? No thank you, ma'am. I'm pretty sure most guys out there can agree with me.


----------



## Neptunus

Oh, how I long to be small chested! I'm 5'4", 36 DD - mostly thanks to Paxil. I absolutely hate it! Why someone would get implants is BEYOND me!!!!


----------



## ValiantThor

small chest, large chest, small ***, big ***, its all good.


----------



## foe

A's,B's and C's....as long as they're real it's all good to me. 

Oh, and yeah I agree with people saying C's aren't small. Definitely not "small-chested."


----------



## Stilla

I do not think c sounds small at all. 
The guys that said that were obviously very immature.


----------



## ozkr

Starch said:


> Apparently guys like big butts xD
> I was freaked out, I thought guys like them to be tiny and flat.
> 
> Ladies, though we have small, (but perky) boobies, we have a skinny waist and cute butt due to most of our fat accumulating around our hips. Quit wallowing in your tears and get some tight jeans!


I like your spirit! ...and nice, round butts.


----------



## Georgina 22

I'm an A. No one has made fun of my boobs. I like them though. If someone doesn't like them, that's there problem not mine.


----------



## emptybottle2

viv said:


> In what universe is a C cup small?


They can look out of proportion on the bigger plus-sized chicks.


----------



## Indigo Flow

I started growing boobs when I was 9/10 years old, and I was made fun of for that... but when i got to 13/14 I was greatful


----------



## LoneFox

skygazer said:


> 1,281 views


 Yay! :boogie


----------



## Starch

Neptunus said:


> Oh, how I long to be small chested! I'm 5'4", 36 DD - mostly thanks to Paxil. I absolutely hate it! Why someone would get implants is BEYOND me!!!!


*seethes with jealousy*


----------



## senrab

Neptunus said:


> Oh, how I long to be small chested! I'm 5'4", 36 DD - mostly thanks to Paxil.


Paxil can do that?? I've been on it for almost 12 years. I have gained about 20 pounds over the past 4 years or so, and yes, some of that weight has gone to "the girls", haha. I'm the same height as you, btw.


----------



## Stilla

Starch said:


> *Apparently guys like big butts xD*
> I was freaked out, I thought guys like them to be tiny and flat.
> 
> Ladies, though we have small, (but perky) boobies, we have a skinny waist and cute butt due to most of our fat accumulating around our hips. Quit wallowing in your tears and get some tight jeans!


They do?? This is GREAT news. :b


----------



## Neptunus

senrab said:


> Paxil can do that?? I've been on it for almost 12 years. I have gained about 20 pounds over the past 4 years or so, and yes, some of that weight has gone to "the girls", haha. I'm the same height as you, btw.


Yep, the same has happened to me -- and, well, a disproportionate amount of my weight has gone to "the girls." In fact, just the other day, a coworker made a comment about me wearing heels - saying I'd better be careful not to lose my balance, being top heavy and all! :um


----------



## senrab

Neptunus said:


> Yep, the same has happened to me -- and, well, a disproportionate amount of my weight has gone to "the girls." In fact, just the other day, a coworker made a comment about me wearing heels - saying I'd better be careful not to lose my balance, being top heavy and all! :um


I think my weight gain has just been the normal late 20's lose your metabolism thing...and not exercising. Beats me though


----------



## Neptunus

^ Could be. But Paxil is notorious for causing weight gain.


----------



## senrab

Neptunus said:


> ^ Could be. But Paxil is notorious for weight gain.


Alright!! Back to McDonald's everyday for me, I'll just wean off the Paxil then! :teeth

j/k


----------



## Neptunus

^ It doesn't affect everyone the same way anyway. Some people (the rare few) actually lose weight while on it. Just speculation at best.

But whatever...


----------



## senrab

Neptunus said:


> ^ It doesn't affect everyone the same way anyway. Some people (the rare few) actually lose weight while on it. Just speculation at best.
> 
> But whatever...


I understand. I lost some weight when I first went on it because it made me feel nauseous all the time. Then I was a normal weight for the next 7 years. Now I have been on a tear gaining weight for the past four. I've never been overweight in my life until now.


----------



## Starch

senrab said:


> I understand. I lost some weight when I first went on it because it made me feel nauseous all the time. Then I was a normal weight for the next 7 years. Now I have been on a tear gaining weight for the past four. I've never been overweight in my life until now.


Have you changed your eating patterns or exercise routine?


----------



## tutliputli

I want Paxil boobs


----------



## BetaBoy90

I want viagara penis. Hmm, now that i just said that I think I'm going to try viagara and see what happens. 

* I don't experience erectile dysfunction, yet....


----------



## layitontheline

Pschhhh I'm on Paxil but have no Paxil boobs  I was looking forward to them. Just got a lame Paxil butt.

Tell me how this Viagra penis thing goes Beta. Could play a very important decision for me...


----------



## Neptunus

tutliputli said:


> I want Paxil boobs


:lol

If mine were detachable, I mail them to you in a heartbeat!

Goes to show how everyone wants what they don't have. I'd take a small chest any day - it'd be so much easier shopping for clothes and exercising! I mean, try having a small to medium frame and having to wear a size large blouse! I'm forever stuck in stretchy tops!

(Well, not forever, because I plan on starting a mad exercise program soon to see if I can drop a few pounds. Usually the melons are the first to go!)


----------



## Neptunus

senrab said:


> I understand. I lost some weight when I first went on it because it made me feel nauseous all the time. Then I was a normal weight for the next 7 years. Now I have been on a tear gaining weight for the past four. I've never been overweight in my life until now.


Yeah, sounds like yours is metabolism related. I've always been a small person too... until Paxil. My weight gain was a lot more rapid than yours -- over the course of 18 months.


----------



## Starch

Neptunus said:


> :lol
> 
> If mine were detachable, I mail them to you in a heartbeat!
> 
> Goes to show how everyone wants what they don't have. I'd take a small chest any day - it'd be so much easier shopping for clothes and exercising! I mean, try having a small to medium frame and having to wear a size large blouse! I'm forever stuck in stretchy tops!
> 
> (Well, not forever, because I plan on starting a mad exercise program soon to see if I can drop a few pounds. Usually the melons are the first to go!)


God is so unfair! I hate you Neptune! *cries*


----------



## Neptunus

^ Goodness! :shock


Don't make me point my torpedoes in your direction!


----------



## Emanresu

After all these posts now I'm starting to feel all bad about my small bewbs :teeth Perhaps a trade with Neptunus is in order!


----------



## Neptunus

^ I'd be happy with moobs, too. But, alas, if only mine were velcroed on! 


Okay, enough talk about Neptunus's mammaries, please. I regret having posted in this thread enough already, thank you!


----------



## Emanresu

Neptunus said:


> ^ I'd be happy with moobs, too. But, alas, if only mine were velcroed on!
> 
> Okay, enough talk about Neptunus's mammaries, please. I regret having posted in this thread enough already, thank you!


Mammaries :boogie love that word!


----------



## Perfectionist

Neptunus said:


> (Well, not forever, because I plan on starting a mad exercise program soon to see if I can drop a few pounds. Usually the melons are the first to go!)


This is why I can never stay on an exercise regime. I work out for two weeks and lose a cupsize and nothing else. GOSHDARNIT.


----------



## senrab

tutliputli said:


> I want Paxil boobs


HAHAHA...thanks for the laugh, you made my day :haha


----------



## senrab

Neptunus said:


> :lol
> 
> If mine were detachable, I mail them to you in a heartbeat!
> 
> Goes to show how everyone wants what they don't have. I'd take a small chest any day - it'd be so much easier shopping for clothes and exercising! I mean, try having a small to medium frame and having to wear a size large blouse! I'm forever stuck in stretchy tops!
> 
> (Well, not forever, because I plan on starting a mad exercise program soon to see if I can drop a few pounds. Usually the melons are the first to go!)


Yeah, clothes that fit right are hard for me too...most of my weight is in my stomach.


----------



## Starch

Perfectionist said:


> This is why I can never stay on an exercise regime. I work out for two weeks and lose a cupsize and nothing else. GOSHDARNIT.


I'm sure thats not the case! You must have a mild case of dysmorphia.


----------



## MindOverMood

All this talk about bosoms makes me happy inside ;p


----------



## Mae West

Dub16 said:


> I wouldnt bother with a boob-job.
> 
> If a guy really likes you then he wont give a damn what size yer boobs are.
> 
> And if people actually make jokes aboot someones boob size then they really are complete bloody morons. I'd have serious concerns aboot their IQ


 Agreed!! People that are hyper-focused on looks tend to be stupid, shallow or both. As you get older these things will matter less.( unless you yourself are stupid, shallow or both)


----------



## metamorphosis

Damn 110 threads on small breasts. Didn't read one of them but I can tell you I look at other things first. How about the face and the eyes.The hips and legs. Actually breasts are last in my book!!


----------



## MindOverMood

MindOverMood said:


> All this talk about bosoms makes me happy inside ;p


This. Wait what? :


----------



## Cheesecake

Don't worry girls. Your... bosoms are the last think I focus on.
It might be the same fore other guys too.


----------



## Blujay13

C isn't small, you're fine. People who made fun of you probably just are insecure and want to find one flaw to make fun of you. Don't listen to them.


----------



## momosy

Your boobies are perfect the way they are! haha
I wish I was small-chested


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Yup, the grass is always greener, isn't it?

Actually it doesn't matter what size your chest is, people will make fun of you if they are that kind of person. (Also, someone said C cup? Well, C is the most common size for erotic fiction if that means anything.)

Me? I was a C by the time I was 10, D by 14, and DD by 20. After putting on a few pounds I don't even know what I am anymore, I haven't had a bra fit properly in a few years. Now that I seem to be losing weight again maybe I'll actually be able to find one in the right size at a local store. In fact it's been about ten years since I could fine one my size at a Victoria's Secret, and even then they only make about two styles that are bigger than a C.

Getting that big that young meant constant teasing. Boys actually made fun of me for having a large chest, and girls did too. The most common one being that if I went jogging I'd get a black eye. :roll My brother actually made up a wrestling move for me where I would twirl around and knock everyone out. People nicknamed me "Dolly."

Most of the time I spent in big baggy sweatshirts and t-shirts to hide them. If I had to buy something that was two piece I had to get a large top and a small bottom. In fact, I still have to wear mismatched sizes. I couldn't wear a one piece bathing suit though I would have preferred it, it would just be too big or too small somewhere.

Yup, the grass is always greener.

If anyone makes fun of you just smile and laugh, it confuses them.

Breast size is definitely one of those things that people don't make fun of unless they are insecure about themselves.


----------



## Jessie203

Do what makes you happy. It's a lot cheaper and probably more self-satisfying though to accept your rack as is and love yourself?


----------



## coreyy

raaackksss,,, i got raccksss.. million dollar racckkss....

im weird


----------



## seafolly

Whenever I hear guys talking about what they look at first it usually goes face, butt, chest. In those ridiculous first year university dorm room midnight chats I never once heard one guy put more weight on the chest. 

I'm small! But I don't mind!  As long as you feel comfortable with your boyfriend/he makes you feel beautiful I'd say it's all good on your end.


----------



## Fender69

Size doesnt matter if you ask me its the personality that counts ;-)
Its like us men with our manhod.


----------



## OtherGlove

The only ones I don't like are the fake ones. And you can spot them a mile away. They dont move, and the nipples always look they could pop off at any second


----------



## Trapt

I can only speak for myself, but I've not and will never be a 'boobies' kind of guy. It matters little to me whether your small chested or you are possessed with two little planets, so to speak.

But speaking in terms of physical attractiveness..I'm a complete sucker for a nice smile, and eyes, while I'm also generally more attracted to females with dark or red/auburn hair.


----------



## Neptunus

Trapt said:


> It matters little to me whether your small chested or you *are possessed with two little planets*, so to speak.


:lol

Nice description!


----------



## starfire

If you're considered "small" then I must be the most flat-chested girl in the world! I'm a 36B, and I consider that small/average. You seem fine to me!

Don't worry, I hate being in high school too. Guys are so shallow when it comes to looks, and I hate dealing with it. Apparently, teen boys only consider girls "attractive" if they look like Kim Kardashian or Megan Fox. :roll It's so ridiculous because these are also the same boys I consider very average-looking (and that's being generous). Try not to listen to them.

Some people should just shove toilet paper in their mouth, because all that comes out is a bunch of CRAP! 

You'll make it through! I'm here for ya girl!


----------



## Trapt

starfire said:


> Apparently, teen boys only consider girls "attractive" if they look like Kim Kardashian or Megan Fox. :roll


Megan Fox is very nice looking but personally I really can't stand anything about that Kim Kardashian, though she's hardly known here in the UK anyway.

I can only speak for myself of course, but give me somebody naturally beautiful like Amy Lee or Cristina Scabbia over either of them every day of the week.


----------



## blackmage

32AA here. My current fling luckily likes small ones, or as his iPhone autocorrect puts it, "pitas".


----------



## caflme

I've always wanted to be smaller... I've always envied those who could run without bouncing everywhere or having to wear a squash them flat bra to keep them from jiggling. If I'd ended up with a smaller cup size I know I would have been more into sports and running and more confident. I mean they have their advantages but mostly big ones are just plain out inconvenient.


----------



## LoneFox

starfire said:


> Some people should just shove toilet paper in their mouth, because all that comes out is a bunch of CRAP!


 Exactly, people like that talk sh*t and have *** breath. LOL :yes


----------



## mind_games

Doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

B, C = Perfect
D = Overkill


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

Breast size doesn't matter really, they're just being immature.


----------



## Spindrift

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Breast size doesn't matter really, they're just being immature.


Truth.


----------



## buklti

Yeah same here, don't care about the size. I actually prefer them smaller. I don't like sag. Ever hear about that German bra called the keepinfromfloppin.


----------



## Kennnie

i love small chested woman


----------



## Tawnee

A size C is not small at all! I consider a size C quite large, and it's actually a very common and average size. There is absolutely nothing wrong with size C breasts and don't let anyone convince you otherwise. There's also nothing wrong with size A breasts for that matter, or any size. 

My own breasts are two different sizes. One is a C cup and the other is a B cup. It's very annoying trying to find a good bra, let me tell you. Mostly I just wear size B bras, but the one boob is always almost spilling out of the one cup. I suppose I could get custom-made bras, but I really don't have the money for that. 

Anyway, I've never been self-conscious about my boobs, even though they are different sizes. You can't really tell when I have clothes on anyway. And even though men have preferences for certain sizes, there will always be guys who like smaller boobs along with the ones who like bigger boobs. And if anyone makes fun of you for your boobs, that just shows how ignorant that person is, and they are not worth your time at all. Don't even listen to judgmental people like that.


----------



## Nostos

I think small boobs are beautiful. They stay perky longer.


----------



## diamondheart89

Big ones come with their own issues.


----------



## Jessie203

I like all boobs  lol. Google "pictures of normal boobs" and there's a website showing older saggy boobs, young perky tiny ones, girl in mid twenties with slightly saggy ones, assymetrical ones, tube like looking ones, post pregnancy ones, big nipples, small nipples, stretchs marks, no stretch marks... like what's the big deal? A boob is a boob! Love yoself woman


----------



## Kennnie

i love small boobs really


----------



## retropat

I like small boobs. Based on talks I've had with other guys, most of them really don't care how big/small a girl's boobs are.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Large breasts are... very intimidating.
But seriously it doesn't matter- just one of society's weird obsessions, like celebrity and being dumb.


----------



## crimsoncora

i currently belong in the itty bitty titty commitee

Acups unite!


----------



## Allegory

small breasts are actually my preference. Nothing wrong with it in my opinion. it's very attractive.


----------



## LoneFox

Thanks for the support everyone  . It's troubling enough when physical appearence is judged before character. Why do some men rave over big breasts anyway? Why is bigger better? Please respond.


----------



## LoneFox

RUFB2327 said:


> and C's arent small..obviously the kids who said these things to you are immature


 High school is a complete hell for me, and it still is. The nightmare will soon be over this year.:boogie Once I walk out of that confinery I'll look back and say "F**K THIS! I won't miss anyone!" *middle finger* :teeth


----------



## LoneFox

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Breast size doesn't matter really, they're just being immature.


I bet the guys who've said criticizing things to me have small balls or a small sausage. Karma's a b*tch. LOL


----------



## Akane

*laments her small B breasts which got turned in to Ds by medication and weight gain* Saving for a breast reduction.


----------



## atticusfinch

you can have some of mine... not all, but some.


----------



## d93

I would actually prefer smaller breasts on a girl.


----------



## L1SUH

Yay for small boobs!  Haha. Happy with my small ones.


----------



## Nameless Someone

I have small boobs, I love them


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

nemesis1 said:


> I know lots of guys who prefer women with small breasts.


Hells yes.
Plus big chests intimidate me :um


----------



## Monroee

I have small breasts and I'm perfectly content with them.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

I have big boobs and I hate them, I'm 16 and they're already starting to sag.
:S
I'm thinking about getting a breast lift when I'm older.


----------



## millenniumman75

Be thankful. You won't have back problems.
They are meant for feeding babies anyway.


----------



## Haydsmom2007

I'm not a fan of large breasts.


----------



## Perfectionist

Geez Louise I am feeling such unlove in the past couple pages. Us girls with melons are people too you know!


----------



## Haydsmom2007

well I thought the majority of people liked big boobies


----------



## diamondheart89

Perfectionist said:


> Geez Louise I am feeling such unlove in the past couple pages. Us girls with melons are people too you know!


 I know! :um


----------



## JadedCalalily

Lone- Trust me small boobs are better. I know I went through the same thing you are going thing and then I started to realize that those girls with the super enormous chests thats all that guys look at (no offence to any males that may post here).. its just that the bigger the chest the more attention thats drawn to it. It is good that you have a boyfriend who re assures you that there is nothing wrong with your chest. And by the way C is considered the normal breast size unless a person is obese or anorexic. Dont worry about a thing girl


----------



## theCARS1979

*I wouldnt worry about this*

I wouldnt worry about this. D or what are they called are kinda large and who ever gets a job done on them is ridiculous and that also causes trouble to begin with. A B C is still okay and whoever says they arent are being a jerk


----------



## Trooper

There is nothing wrong with small breasts, Or women with small breasts as far as i am concerned. In actual fact, I find women with smaller breasts more of a turn on than women with a larger bust (Physically speaking). But i guess that's all down to personal preference.

Trooper


----------



## trinity02

melissa75 said:


> I agree. Some clothes/shirts fit nicer but not bras. I'm a B, and I feel like I've only got a few that fit just right. *The thing I hate, hate, hate are swimsuits. If I could just fill out the upper half of a swimsuit :|.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I'm with you on that one!!! Hate being around pple when I swim. But I love the beach and I love to swim, I try to in isolation.


----------



## trinity02

gregoryonline said:


> trinity02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stop swimming years ago. Mainly just because I'm self continuous of how I look without my shirt, I can't see without my glasses, and the dog paddle is all I'm good at.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop swimming? I couldn't!...
> Swim with a shirt. I've done that.
> Could you wear contacts?
> Dog paddling is fun. We have dog paddle races.
Click to expand...


----------



## Emptyheart101

A size C is small...? I'm a size C..and trust me there not small.


----------



## sas111

trinity02 said:


> melissa75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Some clothes/shirts fit nicer but not bras. I'm a B, and I feel like I've only got a few that fit just right. *The thing I hate, hate, hate are swimsuits. If I could just fill out the upper half of a swimsuit :|.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Don't buy triangular tops, Bandue bands work best for smaller boobies.
> 
> Example :
Click to expand...


----------



## PickleNose

LoneFox said:


> Why are some women, like myself, wrongfully criticized for having small breasts? From middle school up until now I have been put down for the wrong reasons by immature males. I've been called "small boobies," "grape tits" and "ugly." My boyfriend tells me they're perfect the way they are; others say I should get breast implants to boost up my confidence. It sickens me. Why? Because breast are for "breast-feeding" not competition for a ****ty show-off. I'm a size C, how is that small? At least I'm greatful to have hit puberty. One thing I'll never do is change my self-image for the world. If my boyfriend is happy for my character and not for the size of my breasts, then love goes beyond image. :heart
> Society makes me sick! :mum


 Well, people have different preferences but anyone who would poke fun of you or say rude things to you is just an idiot. I know it probably doesn't help much for me to say that but honestly, I think there is a trend towards men being much more accepting of smaller breasts than they used to be. It can't happen soon enough, IMO. I'm tired of fake boobs. I'm tired of people putting women down and making them feel like they have to mutilate themselves in order to be attractive.

Enjoy your body. Love yourself. I know you'll feel self-conscious and hurt when stupid people make rude, ignorant comments but look at it this way. Those people usually have really bad taste. If someone told you that you should paint your car a really ugly color, would you want to do it just to satisfy them?


----------



## WalkingDisaster

LoneFox said:


> Why are some women, like myself, wrongfully criticized for having small breasts? From middle school up until now I have been put down for the wrong reasons by immature males. I've been called "small boobies," "grape tits" and "ugly." My boyfriend tells me they're perfect the way they are; others say I should get breast implants to boost up my confidence. It sickens me. Why? Because breast are for "breast-feeding" not competition for a ****ty show-off. I'm a size C, how is that small? At least I'm greatful to have hit puberty. One thing I'll never do is change my self-image for the world. If my boyfriend is happy for my character and not for the size of my breasts, then love goes beyond image. :heart
> Society makes me sick! :mum


Size C is average, I think, and tbh most men are more bothered about shape than size, that's if they even have a preference at all, most aren't that picky.

Men like breasts, generally any size. End of.


----------



## estse

Why is this thread so popular?

Women are beautiful. (period) - (as in ending of statement; not female bodily functions; although it's wonderful that women could ovulate and give birth to beautiful living creatures we call babies; okay, digging myself in a hole here; please ignore)


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

gregoryonline said:


> trinity02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stop swimming years ago. Mainly just because I'm self continuous of how I look without my shirt, I can't see without my glasses, and the dog paddle is all I'm good at.
> 
> 
> 
> But doggy paddle is the best stroke anyway! :yes
Click to expand...


----------



## Misanthropic

LoneFox said:


> Why are some women, like myself, wrongfully criticized for having small breasts? From middle school up until now I have been put down for the wrong reasons by immature males. I've been called "small boobies," "grape tits" and "ugly." My boyfriend tells me they're perfect the way they are; others say I should get breast implants to boost up my confidence. It sickens me. Why? Because breast are for "breast-feeding" not competition for a ****ty show-off. I'm a size C, how is that small? At least I'm greatful to have hit puberty. One thing I'll never do is change my self-image for the world. If my boyfriend is happy for my character and not for the size of my breasts, then love goes beyond image. :heart
> Society makes me sick! :mum


There's nothing unattractive about having small breasts and I'm honestly not saying that to be 'nice'. I like medium-large breasts (if they're firm) but it's not important or necessary, small breasts aren't a turn off.


----------



## nonso

Mercurochrome said:


> Why is this thread so popular?
> 
> Women are beautiful. (period) - (as in ending of statement; not female bodily functions; although it's wonderful that women could ovulate and give birth to beautiful living creatures we call babies; okay, digging myself in a hole here; please ignore)


Hah, this is brilliantly stated. Brava!


----------



## MojoCrunch

Cleavage seems to be more drooled over than just breasts.

My 34 C's have never really gotten me anywhere. I hate it when people think because you don't have small boobs you're automatically more attractive. Hell-to-the-no. Big boobs only seem to matter for certain kinds of people (porn stars?) and honestly, a good majority of guys don't care. My ex-friend who had not only small boobs but they were this odd cone shape and had these black hideous stretch marks further exentuated by her pale skin. Aside from that the rest of her was flawless and she had a big nice @$$ [hasn't there been a lot of studies claiming a lot of guys are moreso an @$$man more than a boob-man]. But she was so insecure about her boobs and I'm assuming people used to make fun of her for them when she was younger. She always assumed that my bigger boobs got me everything but it's funny because she always got hit on and got more attention from guys and I couldn't grab the attention of even one when I was with her. BIG BOOBS don't do **** for you in the dating world.


----------



## kev

LoneFox said:


> Why are some women, like myself, wrongfully criticized for having small breasts? From middle school up until now I have been put down for the wrong reasons by immature males. I've been called "small boobies," "grape tits" and "ugly." My boyfriend tells me they're perfect the way they are; others say I should get breast implants to boost up my confidence. It sickens me. Why? Because breast are for "breast-feeding" not competition for a ****ty show-off. I'm a size C, how is that small? At least I'm greatful to have hit puberty. One thing I'll never do is change my self-image for the world. If my boyfriend is happy for my character and not for the size of my breasts, then love goes beyond image. :heart
> Society makes me sick! :mum


Size C isn't small.

I was really attracted to this one girl - her boobs were so small I doubt she had to even wear a bra. But I just thought she was really cute. It's more about proportions. Guys will often say they prefer a size C actually to a size D or more. Depends on the guy.


----------



## rfiguero

im small chested


----------



## pita

All boobs are great.

Anyone who doesn't realize that is nutty.


----------



## Neptunus

I wish!


----------



## leonardess

my grandfather, when he was in his cups, called them fun-size. which was okay by me. as long as he was talking about somebody else. 




(not really. I just made all that up. but wouldn't it be great if I'd had a grandfather who did all that?)


----------



## InsecureBlobOfDoom

I'm quite large chested actually (E's :/) and it makes me feel really insecure because I actually hear about how most guys find big boobs a turn off these days.. so I'd actually much rather be small chested if that means anything to you.. :/


----------



## Invalid Username

I personally find small-breasted girls more attractive but in general I don't mind how big a girl's breasts are. However, I find implants to be a huge turnoff; to me they don't look natural and they usually don't suit their body type.


----------



## sugarcane

I'm small chested and I really couldn't care less I actually prefer them this way I use to have bigger boobs but lost a lot of weight but it really doesn't bother me. I think I'm in the minority though and if guys don't like them meh :b


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

I'm running on the treadmill and literally laughing thinking back on this thread.

I *wish* I had a small chest! Working out when you have a C cup or higher can be hell.

I'm running and all I can think is, "OUCH! OUCH! OUCH!" :teeth



pita said:


> All boobs are great.
> 
> Anyone who doesn't realize that is nutty.


Hear! Hear!


----------



## slightlyawkward

LoneFox said:


> Why are some women, like myself, wrongfully criticized for having small breasts? From middle school up until now I have been put down for the wrong reasons by immature males. I've been called "small boobies," "grape tits" and "ugly." My boyfriend tells me they're perfect the way they are; others say I should get breast implants to boost up my confidence. It sickens me. Why? Because breast are for "breast-feeding" not competition for a ****ty show-off. I'm a size C, how is that small? At least I'm greatful to have hit puberty. One thing I'll never do is change my self-image for the world. If my boyfriend is happy for my character and not for the size of my breasts, then love goes beyond image. :heart
> Society makes me sick! :mum


Society makes me sick, too. A size C isn't small at all! I'm LESS than an A cup...Now that is small. If I had the money, I would honestly get a boob job to be at least a B cup. It sounds awful and vain and like I'm giving into society, but when you're less than an A cup...It's hard to feel good about yourself. I would be deliriously happy with just B cup.


----------



## Revenwyn

I have DDDs but they're small compared to other women my size.


----------



## rockguitarist89

slightlyawkward said:


> Society makes me sick, too. A size C isn't small at all! I'm LESS than an A cup...Now that is small. If I had the money, I would honestly get a boob job to be at least a B cup. It sounds awful and vain and like I'm giving into society, but when you're less than an A cup...It's hard to feel good about yourself. I would be deliriously happy with just B cup.


You're cute.

I completely understand what you are saying, and society can suck my dick. Society views you on appearance, and nobody wants to "stand out" as not meeting society's standards.

Small boobs are attractive to me. (completely serious) I actually prefer a chick to have C cup or less b/c any more is just too big. Obviously there are exceptions, but I like smaller.


----------



## MelysCariad

I didn't read all the other posts so sorry if this is repititive.

I have B cups, and all I get is that same statement 'barely there'
If so many men out there claim to like smaller boobs, then why cant they express it! I like my size because it is practical, yet I find myself wishing I had size D's like some of my friends because they get more attention. :/

I also find a lot of clothing is made to either accentuate a female with a really small chest, or a really big chest. Not so much in between.


----------



## layitontheline

ReincarnatedRose said:


> I'm running on the treadmill and literally laughing thinking back on this thread.
> 
> I *wish* I had a small chest! Working out when you have a C cup or higher can be hell.
> 
> I'm running and all I can think is, "OUCH! OUCH! OUCH!" :teeth


heh. Last night on the treadmill I didn't have a bra on for the first time while working out and damn I felt them. And I'm an A. I feel for you :b


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

layitontheline said:


> heh. Last night on the treadmill I didn't have a bra on for the first time while working out and damn I felt them. And I'm an A. I feel for you :b


:rofl

You just made me LOL so loud! I can't imagine not wearing a bra to exercise. Heck, I've been seriously considering wearing *TWO* bras lately. One just isn't enough sometimes!


----------



## MoniqueS

I wear a 36F cup and in highschool I was probably a D cup and pretty thin, so I got a lot of inappropriate comments. And once when I was young at a public waterpark, some guy just came up to me and said, "aren't you too young for implants?" So people are always going to make rude comments no matter what your size or shape. I think the best thing about smaller chested girls is how amazing clothes look on you!


----------



## littlepickles

leonardess said:


> my grandfather, when he was in his cups, called them fun-size. which was okay by me. as long as he was talking about somebody else.
> 
> (not really. I just made all that up. but wouldn't it be great if I'd had a grandfather who did all that?)


LOL. That would be pretty great


----------



## slightlyawkward

MoniqueS said:


> I wear a 36F cup and in highschool I was probably a D cup and pretty thin, so I got a lot of inappropriate comments. And once when I was young at a public waterpark, some guy just came up to me and said, "aren't you too young for implants?" So people are always going to make rude comments no matter what your size or shape. I think the best thing about smaller chested girls is how amazing clothes look on you!


Unless, like me, you're so small-chested that XS tops are too big. 
It sucks that you've gotten so many inappropriate comments! Why are people so rude about boobs no matter what the size? It seems that if you have a lot, you get teased. If you're "lacking", you get teased. What's the deal?


----------



## slightlyawkward

rockguitarist89 said:


> You're cute.
> 
> I completely understand what you are saying, and society can suck my dick. Society views you on appearance, and nobody wants to "stand out" as not meeting society's standards.
> 
> Small boobs are attractive to me. (completely serious) I actually prefer a chick to have C cup or less b/c any more is just too big. Obviously there are exceptions, but I like smaller.


Aw, thanks!  
So even less than an A cup is still attractive to some guys? I wear an AAA cup, which is literally the smallest size...And basically flat.


----------



## Kennnie

I Love small BOOBIES!!!!:rub


----------



## mind_games

Some guys just don't care much for boobies. And yeah, they are straight too.


----------



## slightlyawkward

mind_games said:


> Some guys just don't care much for boobies. And yeah, they are straight too.


I don't get why guys say that being small-chested doesn't matter-- like it's a "flaw" that they can "overlook." Why can't some prefer small-chested ladies? I know some guys have posted on here that they do, which is awesome. But I have yet to meet a guy in person that can say that they honestly prefer my AAA cups.

Just for reference, here's an AA to AAA cup:


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Doesn't it only matter what your boyfriend thinks SA?


----------



## slightlyawkward

StevenGlansberg said:


> Doesn't it only matter what your boyfriend thinks SA?


I suppose it should. But still, it's hard to deal with the mean comments and weird looks (or lack of looks because of how small I am). And I have this constant feeling that maybe he's lying to me, y'know? I am constantly afraid that he secretly would prefer a bigger-chested woman.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

slightlyawkward said:


> I suppose it should. But still, it's hard to deal with the mean comments and weird looks (or lack of looks because of how small I am). And I have this constant feeling that maybe he's lying to me, y'know? I am constantly afraid that he secretly would prefer a bigger-chested woman.


People are mean just to be mean sometimes. Whether you have small boobs or double d's...they'll find a reason if they really want to. And you're probably not getting as many weird looks as you think you are...you should really tell your therapist about your BDD!


----------



## mind_games

slightlyawkward said:


> I don't get why guys say that being small-chested doesn't matter-- like it's a "flaw" that they can "overlook." Why can't some prefer small-chested ladies? I know some guys have posted on here that they do, which is awesome. But I have yet to meet a guy in person that can say that they honestly prefer my AAA cups.


Wel I can't speak for other guys but I know that I don't see small breasts as a flaw; I just don't care for breast size at all. I'm a face guy! 

But I can relate to wanting to be liked specifically for the things that you perceive to be your flaws.


----------



## sanspants08

slightlyawkward said:


> I suppose it should. But still, it's hard to deal with the mean comments and weird looks (or lack of looks because of how small I am). And I have this constant feeling that maybe he's lying to me, y'know? I am constantly afraid that he secretly would prefer a bigger-chested woman.


A significant percentage of us doods actually prefer them to be small :yes. I can tell you this for absolute certain.


----------



## cinnamon girl

Small boobs are very practical and convenient.Big boobs are hard to dress, hard to carry, get in the way, and attract the wrong kind of attention.Please don't go spending money and wrecking your body to get them!


----------



## cinnamon girl

LoneFox said:


> Why are some women, like myself, wrongfully criticized for having small breasts? From middle school up until now I have been put down for the wrong reasons by immature males. I've been called "small boobies," "grape tits" and "ugly." My boyfriend tells me they're perfect the way they are; others say I should get breast implants to boost up my confidence. It sickens me. Why? Because breast are for "breast-feeding" not competition for a ****ty show-off. I'm a size C, how is that small? At least I'm greatful to have hit puberty. One thing I'll never do is change my self-image for the world. If my boyfriend is happy for my character and not for the size of my breasts, then love goes beyond image. :heart
> Society makes me sick! :mum


People also refer to small boobs as "planks", "cookies", "bee stings", and "mosquito bites". I am offended by these terms.


----------



## Selbbin

slightlyawkward said:


> Aw, thanks!
> So even less than an A cup is still attractive to some guys? I wear an AAA cup, which is literally the smallest size...And basically flat.


Absolutely. I've always found much smaller far more attractive than much bigger.

I honestly much prefer it.


----------



## Star Zero

*Pffffff.*



LoneFox said:


> Why are some women, like myself, wrongfully criticized for having small breasts? From middle school up until now I have been put down for the wrong reasons by immature males. I've been called "small boobies," "grape tits" and "ugly." My boyfriend tells me they're perfect the way they are; others say I should get breast implants to boost up my confidence. It sickens me. Why? Because breast are for "breast-feeding" not competition for a ****ty show-off. I'm a size C, how is that small? At least I'm greatful to have hit puberty. One thing I'll never do is change my self-image for the world. If my boyfriend is happy for my character and not for the size of my breasts, then love goes beyond image. :heart
> Society makes me sick! :mum


How is a size C small? I wear a size B, pfffff. The younger crowd claims you gotta have a D-cup to have nice breasts, but they are obviously stupid idiots who watch too much of the fake, implant-bloated reality show chicks on tv.

Correct me if I'm a little out of line here, but America is so obese that the reason a lot of girls even have to go into size DD and E and F, is because they are fat. In my opinion, boobs are attractive for flattering your figure, society loves the hourglass frame. And yeah, if your boyfriend loves you the way you are, don't forget to love yourself, and it's all good!


----------



## rockguitarist89

slightlyawkward said:


> I don't get why guys say that being small-chested doesn't matter-- like it's a "flaw" that they can "overlook." Why can't some prefer small-chested ladies? I know some guys have posted on here that they do, which is awesome. But I have yet to meet a guy in person that can say that they honestly prefer my AAA cups.
> 
> Just for reference, here's an AA to AAA cup:


Yeah, that size is fine. I'm not super picky about a girl's characteristics. A lot of people online have e-standards and will knock seemingly any flaw they can find. If a girl is thin and has breasts that size, it works.


----------



## Losm

Perfectionist said:


> I have a pretty awesome chest. It is sadly not the trump card it is made out to be. It will not make a guy like you if he didn't already. Low cut shirts look rockin, but finding nice bras is next to impossible and jumping up and down ALWAYS leads to a serious disaster. Not to mention lugging them around all day.
> 
> So speaking from the other side of the proverbial boob fence, it's not much easier over a here. A little bit, but not much. There are also no skipping ropes or volleyball nets on this side of the fence, surprisingly enough.


Hahaha I love this post. So true.


----------



## Sadaiyappan

If the girl has a cute face and is skinny then being small chested is okay.


----------



## keithp

It happens in guys too. I'm flat as a pancake. Usually guys have muscle built up spread all around the nipple area so it appears to have a circular shape and be elevated. I still look like early teens never got built in that area, if it wasnt for chest hair looking at me without knowing my age or seeing my face you'd think i'm in my early teens. It's embarassing.

Normal guys-








Guys like me (this is not me)-


----------



## TheDaffodil

There are a lot of times when a woman is "small-chested" and I don't even realize it. I still think she's attractive.


----------



## keithp

jessabella said:


> Keith : I saw this picture and you almost got a message lmao jk


I dont get it?


----------



## layitontheline

That guy be smokin' hot.

Unrelated but today I was crossing the street and this woman walking towards me had the most amazing rack. She was wearing jeans and a tight v-neck t-shirt that showed just the perfect amount of cleavage. I'm learning to embrace my flatness, but damn at times I wish I had me some of what she had.


----------



## OpiodArmor

Any truly hetro-sexual guy is not going to care if you don't have big breasts. It's really not a big deal. 

Seriously. It's not, lol.


----------



## Evilan

OpiodArmor said:


> Any truly hetro-sexual guy is not going to care if you don't have big breasts. It's really not a big deal.
> 
> Seriously. It's not, lol.


I'd say this man speaks for all of us dudes. Any man worth dating/taking advice from, won't judge you by the size of your breasts.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

As a male, I really could care less what size a girl's breasts are. It's the least of my worries. A good guy will take into account other things, not just how big/small your size is.


----------



## Keith

Breast size doesn't matter to me, I've been with ladies with big breasts and smaller ones, I really could care less there's much more important things than bust size. And anyway boobs are cool no matter what size imo


----------



## millenniumman75

I'd rather have a healthy girl with small breasts, than a Barbie mutant where Barbie material is globbed against the liver and lungs.


----------



## Nathan Talli

My girlfriend is an A cup and that suits me just fine.....


----------



## slightlyawkward

keithp said:


> It happens in guys too. I'm flat as a pancake. Usually guys have muscle built up spread all around the nipple area so it appears to have a circular shape and be elevated. I still look like early teens never got built in that area, if it wasnt for chest hair looking at me without knowing my age or seeing my face you'd think i'm in my early teens. It's embarassing.
> 
> Normal guys-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys like me (this is not me)-


My boyfriend looks like the skinny/flat guy (the "not normal guy") in that picture and I love it. I prefer it, actually.


----------



## slightlyawkward

Nathan Talli said:


> My girlfriend is an A cup and that suits me just fine.....


There are girls that are less than A cups, though (such as myself). Guys don't seem to take to that too well.


----------



## AbsurdistMalarky

slightlyawkward said:


> There are girls that are less than A cups, though (such as myself). Guys don't seem to take to that too well.


How does that work? Are they like indentations; essentially minus boobs?

Every time they get felt up, the guy's virginity grows back gradually?

They don't have nipples, they are nippless?

Is their chest area a Dead Zone where the Langoliers dwell?


----------



## Albert11

A woman being objectified is a social disorder. I know two women who had breast reduction surgery because they were so self conscious of their large size - they just wanted to be a normal "C ". Women are often dissected into parts for profit. You can't go anywhere without seeing airbrushed half naked women as a marketing ploy to sell something. Those addicted to porn see every conjugal episode as a pornographic experience. It ruins a lot of relationships and young women's self image. Don't buy the lie. If your healthy and have a devoted partner - be happy.


----------



## slightlyawkward

AbsurdistMalarky said:


> How does that work? Are they like indentations; essentially minus boobs?
> 
> Every time they get felt up, the guy's virginity grows back gradually?
> 
> They don't have nipples, they are nippless?
> 
> Is their chest area a Dead Zone where the Langoliers dwell?


I know you're joking and I know I'm super sensitive, but it's still a bit insensitive. Sorry! :/ I would never tease a guy for having small genitalia.

A woman who is less than an A cup:


----------



## AbsurdistMalarky

slightlyawkward said:


> I know you're joking and I know I'm super sensitive, but it's still a bit insensitive. Sorry! :/ I would never tease a guy for having small genitalia.


Will you stop bringing my small genitalia up again? I showed you in strictest confidence.

and if you're going to fetch me porn, bring me some with titties.


----------



## slightlyawkward

AbsurdistMalarky said:


> Will you stop bringing my small genitalia up again? I showed you in strictest confidence.
> 
> and if you're going to fetch me porn, bring me some with titties.


Sorry, Your Hugeness. I shan't bring it up again.

It's from a website for bras for small-chested women.


----------



## Atticus

AbsurdistMalarky said:


> Will you stop bringing my small genitalia up again? I showed you in strictest confidence.
> 
> and if you're going to fetch me porn, bring me some with titties.


Unless I'm missing some "inside" element to your posts, you could try a little harder to be supportive. Or maybe say nothing. There's a plan.


----------



## Sunny 137

How is a C considered flat?


----------



## Mae West

emptybottle2 said:


> I'm an A too. I don't like it, but the upside is I've never had guys looking at my chest instead of my face when they're talking to me. Small-chested girls take that for granted.


Unless you have a big butt. I've caught guys looking into my butt instead of my face.:afr I think if you are in decent shape and take care of your appearence boob size won't matter as much. Even though it's not politically correct to say I think staying shape is more important than breast size.


----------



## s0dy

slightlyawkward said:


> A woman who is less than an A cup:


Perfect example (with the girl being a model and all that :teeth), I can't see any way I (or anyone else for that matter) could say that girl was physically unattractive simply due to her small breasts, she has a cute face and her body looks pretty much perfect.
Attractiveness wise, the worst that could happen is turning out that she was an insupportable *****, but since that's not physical I can't guess from a photo.



LoneFox said:


> I've been called "small boobies," "grape tits" and "ugly."


Since you say you're a C cup, I would say whoever said that simply wanted to hurt your feelings.

On the other hand if you were an A cup or less:

"Small boobies", this is truth, an A cup is a small breast; it is not the nicest thing to say to someone, but still a truth in this case. The problem is some people linking "small boobs" with "bad".
"grape tits", synonym for "Small boobies", except they tried to make it more hurtful, wonderful people, aren't they?
"ugly", not necessarily truth, you might have small breasts and not be ugly, or you might have small breasts and be ugly (obviously you could also have big breasts and be ugly or not), one thing would not lead to the other. Overall I would say that whoever says this simply wants to hurt your feelings and would pick on any other thing they perceive as a defect no matter how unimportant it is.

End of my "small boobies" ramble.


----------



## slightlyawkward

s0dy said:


> Perfect example (with the girl being a model and all that :teeth), I can't see any way I (or anyone else for that matter) could say that girl was physically unattractive simply due to her small breasts, she has a cute face and her body looks pretty much perfect.
> Attractiveness wise, the worst that could happen is turning out that she was an insupportable *****, but since that's not physical I can't guess from a photo.


What about the small-chested girls who don't look like models? We can still be pretty, too... :/


----------



## estse

I like women like Shakira, who have small and humble bosoms, and sing songs about them.


----------



## rainbowOne

slightlyawkward said:


> What about the small-chested girls who don't look like models? We can still be pretty, too... :/


Sure you can, and you are 

Anyway, you can always be sure that a guy's not just going after you 'cos of your boobs.


----------



## slightlyawkward

rainbowOne said:


> Sure you can, and you are
> 
> Anyway, you can always be sure that a guy's not just going after you 'cos of your boobs.


Hehe, well thanks! 
And don't you mean JUST because of my boobs? 'Cause I like to think that even though they are small they aren't hideous or anything.


----------



## Aloysius

Sunny 137 said:


> How is a C considered flat?


It's not. C♭ is flat.


----------



## rainbowOne

slightlyawkward said:


> Hehe, well thanks!
> And don't you mean JUST because of my boobs? 'Cause I like to think that even though they are small they aren't hideous or anything.


I mean, you aren't gonna get someone leering down your top :lol


----------



## slightlyawkward

rainbowOne said:


> I mean, you aren't gonna get someone leering down your top :lol


You have no idea how much I want someone to do that. I have never had that happen! I get how it would be annoying all the time, but I could take it just once...


----------



## Kennnie

o.o I love small boobies!!!! xD ^.^


----------



## rainbowOne

slightlyawkward said:


> You have no idea how much I want someone to do that. I have never had that happen! I get how it would be annoying all the time, but I could take it just once...


Alright then, you can wear button up shirts without them popping open at the top, it's so awful when you look down and realise your bra is on show :um


----------



## s0dy

slightlyawkward said:


> What about the small-chested girls who don't look like models? We can still be pretty, too... :/


No you can't, you're all doomed...doomed I tell you!!! muahahahaha (take that as an evil laugh) 

Did I say you (you, as in: small chested girls who don't look like models) couldn't be pretty? Of course you can.
Also I was not saying that to be pretty you need to look exactly like her, after all, beauty is subjective.

I simply said that that girl was a perfect example, because overall she looks beautiful but she has a small chest, is it really conceivable that someone would reject her or classify her as ugly simply because of the small chest? I don't really believe it, although I did say that I could see her being rejected because she - hypothetically - was an insupportable *****.
My overall point was that a person (not only females, we males too) is exactly that, a person, you either accept the whole thing or you don't, so unless you're a walking/talking pair of boobs, there's more to you than your chest. (Off-topic: It's amazing how I can write all this and mean it but then I worry about certain aspects of my physical appearance, as do some other people around here, the human mind is amazing... :blank)


----------



## GunnyHighway

slightlyawkward said:


> What about the small-chested girls who don't look like models? We can still be pretty, too... :/


I want to say this sounding an non-creepy as possible. :hide I've seen your pictures around SAS a couple times and I think you're a perfect example of how chest size isn't a big deal to me, and most likely a lot of other people. Big chest =/= beautiful, nor does small chest mean ugly. I find certain sizes are better suited to some people anyways. Seeing super skinny girls carrying around fake DD's is nasty to me.


----------



## slightlyawkward

rainbowOne said:


> Alright then, you can wear button up shirts without them popping open at the top, it's so awful when you look down and realise your bra is on show :um


I'm too small to wear button-up shirts because they just make me look flat...So I stay away from those, too.  Most shirts (even in size extra small) are too big. I went shopping with a friend of mine yesterday, and we were trying on tops. All of the tops I was trying on were size extra small, but they were all way too big in the chest area. My friend said "The only way you're going to fit into those is if you stuff a LOT of tissue in there!" And then she laughed. :sus


----------



## slightlyawkward

GunnyHighway said:


> I want to say this sounding an non-creepy as possible. :hide I've seen your pictures around SAS a couple times and I think you're a perfect example of how chest size isn't a big deal to me, and most likely a lot of other people. Big chest =/= beautiful, nor does small chest mean ugly. I find certain sizes are better suited to some people anyways. Seeing super skinny girls carrying around fake DD's is nasty to me.


Aw, thank you! I really do appreciate hearing that and I don't think it's creepy at all. I suppose I would look pretty silly with a huge chest anyway.


----------



## slightlyawkward

s0dy said:


> No you can't, you're all doomed...doomed I tell you!!! muahahahaha (take that as an evil laugh)
> 
> Did I say you (you, as in: small chested girls who don't look like models) couldn't be pretty? Of course you can.
> Also I was not saying that to be pretty you need to look exactly like her, after all, beauty is subjective.
> 
> I simply said that that girl was a perfect example, because overall she looks beautiful but she has a small chest, is it really conceivable that someone would reject her or classify her as ugly simply because of the small chest? I don't really believe it, although I did say that I could see her being rejected because she - hypothetically - was an insupportable *****.
> My overall point was that a person (not only females, we males too) is exactly that, a person, you either accept the whole thing or you don't, so unless you're a walking/talking pair of boobs, there's more to you than your chest. (Off-topic: It's amazing how I can write all this and mean it but then I worry about certain aspects of my physical appearance, as do some other people around here, the human mind is amazing... :blank)


Ah, gotcha! That makes more sense. 
I agree, I can totally assure someone that they look fine and then turn right around and moan about my insecurities.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

slightlyawkward said:


> What about the small-chested girls who don't look like models? *We* can still be pretty, too... :/


Why use the word "we" when you should have used the word "they"?


----------



## slightlyawkward

WalkingDisaster said:


> Why use the word "we" when you should have used the word "they"?


Because I don't look like a model.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

slightlyawkward said:


> Because I don't look like a model.


Many would disagree.


----------



## ratbag

I wear sports bras that make my chest look smaller. They are more comfortable and it doesn't really matter because people always think I'm 14 anyway.


----------



## Tsubasa_

Although this thread has existed for quite some time, I'd like to add my two cents:

One of the reasons that larger breasts are preferred is through sexual selection and through evolutionary demands. There is the notion that the larger the breasts, the more suited they are for feeding offspring and kin. The same mentality goes for women with wider hips and long legs as they were seen to be more suited for giving birth. Of course, these notions are quite old but still is bred into us by nature, and only reinforced through the environment in the form of media. Emphasis on large breasts is especially overdone now because it earns more $$$ (Or €€€ depending where you are from, dunno). The young and unknowing of course eat it up like candy.
So personally, it takes a mature mind to unhinge from popular beliefs and to go with one's own believes, wants, needs and whatever else. And I too of course don't think that a C cup is small.

And for the women who have a B cup size or smaller, remember that it's not the size that counts, but the personality and mentality of the individual. And be honest with yourselves, would you really want to be with a guy who places so much emphasis on breast size alone? :um


----------



## Amore

thats why white women get breast and butt implants.. to look more like the sistas


----------



## MindOverMood

Amore said:


> thats why white women get breast and butt implants.. to look more like the sistas


All this time I thought the reason was to make themselves feel better about themselves and attract the opposite sex:con

:lol


----------



## bsd3355

I like girls of all boobie sizes: small, large, medium, large areola, small areola, pointy, flat, mismatched, oblonged, like a continental soldier...

i got love for you all. now hug me firmly...lol jk...no, but boob size don't matter to me


----------



## polardude18

Go you! I think you are very cool and it is great that you do not want to change yourself! You should not have to. 

And also, I have no clue who is telling you that you have small boobs. C's are not small by any means.


----------



## slightlyawkward

polardude18 said:


> Go you! I think you are very cool and it is great that you do not want to change yourself! You should not have to.
> 
> And also, I have no clue who is telling you that you have small boobs. C's are not small by any means.


Even if she were small-chested (and she's definitely not, I agree) it wouldn't be a bad thing. Society/the media seems to think that small boobs = unattractive, but not everyone thinks that way. (Thank goodness.)


----------



## jet10

Small-Chested women can be very beautiful.


----------



## fade2black

I used to be small breasted when I was in high school. I was about an A cup then. Man those were the days! I gained a lot of weight after I graduated and now I have these huge breasts that make me look like an old lady who has nursed too many kids. If you want to visualize that go ahead, but it's not a very appealing picture.

Honestly, I don't see the appeal of huge breasts. Small breasts are nice and they don't suffocate you when you try to sleep. No kidding - mine do. It's a real hassle! I'm a girl and I like girls, but yeah I don't think woman with bigger breasts are all that appealing. I also don't like breast implants. They look so fake and just not normal.


----------



## shy girl

Breast size, as with all physical features, is an entirely personal preference and not all men prefer larger breasts, many in fact prefer small breasts. However, it seems that most prefer larger breasts. I think this may be because they think that it is more womanly, somehow. Any man worth caring about won't be bothered about your breast size anyway. A C cup is the average bra size worn although most women wear cup sizes that are too small so it's more likely to be a D, but it's still not small, assuming you are wearing the right size bra and you're rib cage isn't particularly small.


----------



## MindOverMood

jet10 said:


> Small-Chested women can be very beautiful.


What do you mean "can be"? They are


----------



## Mae West

cinnamon girl said:


> People also refer to small boobs as "planks", "cookies", "bee stings", and "mosquito bites". I am offended by these terms.


OMG! If I heard a person over the age of 12 talk like this it would be vary hard not to laugh in their face. I could not be offended by someone so stupid! These are the kind of guys waterbras were invented for ; )


----------



## slightlyawkward

Mae West said:


> OMG! If I heard a person over the age of 12 talk like this it would be vary hard not to laugh in their face. I could not be offended by someone so stupid! These are the kind of guys waterbras were invented for ; )


Agreed. Usually the insults that people come up with to make fun of small or flat-chested women are completely idiotic! 
I say why bother with padded bras or water bras though? I feel like everyone would just find out that I'm faking it. I don't feel like bothering with bras at all these days. >.<


----------



## Nevermind0

Getting made fun of for having small boobs while having C-cups is like the most ridiculous thing i've ever heard. Didn't read the entire thread but was OP trolling/joking? :sus


----------



## Sunshine009

Nevermind0 said:


> Getting made fun of for having small boobs while having C-cups is like the most ridiculous thing i've ever heard. Didn't read the entire thread but was OP trolling/joking? :sus


But if you take into account that you can have 32Cs and they are small too, it's not much different then 34Bs but smaller.


----------



## artandis

Meh, I would rather be slim with a smaller chest. I guess we always want what we don't have.


----------



## slightlyawkward

Nevermind0 said:


> Getting made fun of for having small boobs while having C-cups is like the most ridiculous thing i've ever heard. Didn't read the entire thread but was OP trolling/joking? :sus


Even if someone DOES actually have small boobs, it's still stupid to make fun of them for it. I get made fun of because of my less than A cups, and it just seems ridiculous to me.


----------



## Nevermind0

Sunshine009 said:


> But if you take into account that you can have 32Cs and they are small too, it's not much different then 34Bs but smaller.


That's true i guess i didn't consider that.



slightlyawkward said:


> Even if someone DOES actually have small boobs, it's still stupid to make fun of them for it. I get made fun of because of my less than A cups, and it just seems ridiculous to me.


Yeah, really stupid...i hate people that do that. My friend has less than A cups and she tells me about it. Re-read my other post and didn't mean to like imply making fun of anyones ok sorry. :no


----------



## au Lait

I've always been small chested and idgaf. Anyone who rejects/shames you based in your chest size is not the kind of person who is worth even 5 minutes of your time.


----------



## Nathan Talli

slightlyawkward said:


> I say why bother with padded bras or water bras though? I feel like everyone would just find out that I'm faking it. I don't feel like bothering with bras at all these days. >.<


My gf sometimes wears that water bra from victoria's secret. She isn't doing it to trick men into thinking she has huge jugs....... she is doing it so she can confidently wear all of the tops that would otherwise be too large for her. So I say go ahead and wear a padded bra if it means you have more clothing options. Don't feel like you are being dishonest about anything. Besides, would you want a guy that ditches you the moment you reveal your more petite chest anyway? Or one that accepts you regardless?


----------



## slightlyawkward

Nathan Talli said:


> My gf sometimes wears that water bra from victoria's secret. She isn't doing it to trick men into thinking she has huge jugs....... she is doing it so she can confidently wear all of the tops that would otherwise be too large for her. So I say go ahead and wear a padded bra if it means you have more clothing options. Don't feel like you are being dishonest about anything. Besides, would you want a guy that ditches you the moment you reveal your more petite chest anyway? Or one that accepts you regardless?


That's true; even extra small tops are too big for me. All the padded bras are too big for me anyway. I tried on the smallest size Victoria Secret had (AA) and the only bra the had was the ridiculously padded one that makes you "two cup sizes bigger." It was still too big, ridiculously uncomfortable (having lots of padding on your chest doesn't sound comfortable, does it?), and just made me feel gross and fake. I guess it works for some people, but since I'm less than an A cup it just doesn't work for me personally.

I wouldn't want a guy to ditch me because of my chest size, no, but I would rather not give the impression in the first place that I'm bigger than I am. Wearing padding on my chest (if padded bras fit) would make me feel more self-conscious than my flat chest does.


----------



## Nathan Talli

=\

Kay, fair enough. Seems like you have it all figured out.


----------



## Kennnie

I have small boobies too


----------



## Emanresu

I can barely fill a training bra! I'll never look like Meghan Fox


----------



## Nevermind0

Emanresu said:


> I can barely fill a training bra! I'll never look like Meghan Fox


LOL!! it's funny cuz you're a guy baaaaaaahhahahah.


----------



## Wirt

Nevermind0 said:


> LOL!! it's funny cuz you're a guy baaaaaaahhahahah.


----------



## Emanresu

Nevermind0 said:


> LOL!! it's funny cuz you're a guy baaaaaaahhahahah.


You should have more respect than to laugh at people on an SAD forum!

/reported


----------



## Nevermind0

Emanresu said:


> You should have more respect than to laugh at people on an SAD forum!
> 
> /reported


You should have more respect than to make a lame joke about women who have small breasts, which by the way many of whom who suffer due to stupid people, on an SAD forum!

:blank


----------



## Emanresu

Nevermind0 said:


> You should have more respect than to make a lame joke about women who have small breasts, which by the way many of whom who suffer due to stupid people, on an SAD forum!
> 
> :blank




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Nevermind0

When all else fails just pull out the troll card, wise move bro, lol (this is a genuine laugh this time and not going to reply again FYI)


----------



## Emanresu

Nevermind0 said:


> When all else fails just pull out the troll card, wise move bro, lol (this is a genuine laugh this time and not going to reply again FYI)


----------



## Hiccups

I don't know if I'm small or what, I never need to wear a bra ...unless running/exercising and even then it's just one of those.. I don't even know what they're called? They have no underwire, no padding or adjustable anything just pull over the top and boom done!
I'm glad they're not any bigger as I don't like them to start with if they were any bigger they'd just get in the way etc. blah!! xP


----------



## Kennnie

Hiccups said:


> I don't know if I'm small or what, I never need to wear a bra ...unless running/exercising and even then it's just one of those.. I don't even know what they're called? They have no underwire, no padding or adjustable anything just pull over the top and boom done!
> I'm glad they're not any bigger as I don't like them to start with if they were any bigger they'd just get in the way etc. blah!! xP


You should show me I'll tell you
I'm great at these things


----------



## Hiccups

Kennnie said:


> You should show me I'll tell you
> I'm great at these things


thanks! B)










what is dat!?


----------



## JGreenwood

I can't stop laughing....


----------



## slightlyawkward

Hiccups, it's called a sports bra.


----------



## slightlyawkward

Nathan Talli said:


> =\
> 
> Kay, fair enough. Seems like you have it all figured out.


Why the ":/" face? I'm not attacking you, I promise! 
I just don't think it's necessary to wear a padded bra or water bra to make clothes fit or to give the illusion that I'm bigger than I am. Basically, I'm just saying that wearing padded bras is SUPER uncomfortable. :b It's just my preference.


----------



## slightlyawkward

Emanresu said:


> I can barely fill a training bra! I'll never look like Meghan Fox


This is a genuine concern for me. :/ 
Not the Megan Fox part, but honestly I've been teased about my barely-there chest (and my less than stellar face as well) quite enough for me to hate how I look most of the time.
If you had very small genitalia and lots of women women found out and made fun of you for it constantly, wouldn't it bother you at least a little bit?


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

sexualization is everywhere, unfortunately

http://www.ugo.com/movies/ice-road-truckers-season-four


----------



## Hiccups

I have a bra that I only wear for running/exercise and it's a "sports" bra ..that's kinda funny!  *doesn't feel stupid, doesn't feel stupid, doesn't fe...*.
/>_<\


----------



## Watercoulour

I know, they arnt very comfy either D:
I have big breasts, i started early and ended late (growth wise). I got a lot of crap in middle school for it, girls were so insecure they took everything out on me so i stayed quiet all year. In highschool i get a lot of creepers lookin at me compared to nice guys and my friends wont shut up about them.

I hate them, theyre embarassing and i can live without all the attention. Plus i cant wear cute tees and shopping for a bra or bikini is pure hell. Currently im saving up to get a reduction ;_____;

A little attention from guys is not worth all the embarassment and uncomfort that comes with it.


----------



## Later

If you get fat, they will get big. Skinny skinny women don't have C cups, other than very very very very few exceptions (i.e. birth control and implants) If men and/or women think that is normal and ideal, they've been watching too much porn and shopped magazines. And illusions from padded bras is popular as well. Never listen to read online insults, and if someone told you face-to-face (which is rare unless you live in a place with people who got 7 yr old brains) they've got serious problem

How has this thread got to 15 pages its half spam and jokes. everything has been said already. oh well, bandwagoning


----------



## laura024

Having big boobs SUCKS. I'm a petite 5'2" girl with giant boobs. Grosss.

Embrace the itty bitty titties, girls. You workin' that A cup.


----------



## slightlyawkward

Watercoulour said:


> I know, they arnt very comfy either D:
> I have big breasts, i started early and ended late (growth wise). I got a lot of crap in middle school for it, girls were so insecure they took everything out on me so i stayed quiet all year. In highschool i get a lot of creepers lookin at me compared to nice guys and my friends wont shut up about them.
> 
> I hate them, theyre embarassing and i can live without all the attention. Plus i cant wear cute tees and shopping for a bra or bikini is pure hell. Currently im saving up to get a reduction ;_____;
> 
> A little attention from guys is not worth all the embarassment and uncomfort that comes with it.


Shopping for a bra or bikini is hell for me, too; even the smallest size of bra and bikini is too big!


----------



## slightlyawkward

Later said:


> If you get fat, they will get big. Skinny skinny women don't have C cups, other than very very very very few exceptions (i.e. birth control and implants) If men and/or women think that is normal and ideal, they've been watching too much porn and shopped magazines. And illusions from padded bras is popular as well. Never listen to read online insults, and if someone told you face-to-face (which is rare unless you live in a place with people who got 7 yr old brains) they've got serious problem
> 
> How has this thread got to 15 pages its half spam and jokes. everything has been said already. oh well, bandwagoning


False! I gained 15 to 20 pounds one summer and only then did my boobs comfortably fit into an A cup (but just barely!)

I've been made fun of by plenty of people in real life because of my flat chest. It's not so rare, trust me!
The thread got to 15 pages because some of us small-chested/flat girls actually have lots of interest in talking about this topic. I don't know any flat girls like me in real life.


----------



## Addler

Small breasted women are beautiful. 

Besides, as a cross-dresser, I'd love for mine to be smaller so I'd have an easier time packing them away


----------



## MindOverMood

laura024 said:


> Having big boobs SUCKS. _*I'm a petite 5'2" girl with giant boobs. Grosss*_.


You call that a bad thing?:b


----------



## Kennnie

Hiccups said:


> thanks! B)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is dat!?


 they must be some great boobies!!!


----------



## slightlyawkward

MindOverMood said:


> You call that a bad thing?:b


Being a small girl with huge boobs isn't a bad thing, because apparently guys like that. Most guys I meet are repulsed by my flat chest.


----------



## Hiccups

Kennnie said:


> they must be some great boobies!!!


if you mean _great_ as in size then ...no :/

but if you mean _great_ as in awesome then YES! ..correct sir! :clap


----------



## MindOverMood

slightlyawkward said:


> Being a small girl with huge boobs isn't a bad thing, because apparently guys like that. _*Most guys I meet are repulsed by my flat chest.*_


I can't see that happening:blank Unless these guys are super douche bags.

You do have a boyfriend, correct? What does he think about your chest?


----------



## Kennnie

Hiccups said:


> if you mean _great_ as in size then ...no :/
> 
> but if you mean _great_ as in awesome then YES! ..correct sir! :clap


I like em like that they must be really great


----------



## Colton

Hey listen girl, don't let the haters get you down. You know? You know what I mean? EH? Don't worry about it! Small boobs make a girl look youthful and thin. Just wait until you're 40.


----------



## The Professor

Girls probably don't get this, but to me and most other men, small is equally as attractive as large. in other words, size does not matter at all in terms of how sexy you are. I actually prefer smaller bc the girl is usually more athletic.


----------



## The Professor

piscesvixen said:


> From my experience, it was always other women who felt the need to put small chested women down. Maybe it made them feel superior cause they can easily get the attention of guys by wearing low cut tops. Every week I get new e-mails from lingerie sites like Victoria's secret, La Senza, etc about a new amazing push up bra that will enhance cleavage. So we are told that bigger is more attractive.
> 
> I think I've been lucky so far to not have been turned down by any guy cause of my chest size. I've received random comments like, "don't ever get implants, they're perfect the way they are" etc from men and I was sometimes surprised at who the comments came from, cause they were a fan of the porn star type etc. I wasn't entirely sure if they said that cause they thought I "needed" the reassurance, or they just wanted to get laid :um.
> 
> One time I went braless for a date, cause I couldn't find the right strapless/backless bra to wear under my dress...Trust me this dress was complicated :lol. And during dinner, the guy was fidgety, almost nervous, and kept staring at my chest, I guess he knew I wasn't wearing anything under! I found out later it was driving him crazy...which wasn't exactly my intention, I just couldn't find the right bra. It feels good to have someone accept you & genuinely find you attractive the way you are, despite the majority of society/men don't. I guess it's something you learn to handle.
> 
> But I think a woman should have enough confidence in herself, so if someone says a negative comment, it won't affect her cause she knows that the size of her chest or any other "imperfection" doesn't define her as a person .


3rd paragraph! - How come you liked how he was staring at your breasts like that? was it a first date? I would think that a girl would slap me or something and think I was a jerk.

Maybe girls without SA would be offended??


----------



## britisharrow

This is one research area that interests me!


----------



## slightlyawkward

MindOverMood said:


> I can't see that happening:blank Unless these guys are super douche bags.
> 
> You do have a boyfriend, correct? What does he think about your chest?


Oh, believe me. It's happened. A guy said I have "the figure of a 12 year old boy" and regularly called me "she-male" instead of my name.

Yes, I have a boyfriend. He says he loves my chest, but I don't believe him. I'd be cool with my chest if I looked like a model, but unfortunately...I do not.


----------



## slightlyawkward

The Professor said:


> 3rd paragraph! - How come you liked how he was staring at your breasts like that? was it a first date? I would think that a girl would slap me or something and think I was a jerk.
> 
> Maybe girls without SA would be offended??


I'm a girl with SA and I wouldn't be offended if a guy stared at my boobs.


----------



## slightlyawkward

gregoryonline said:


> In all relationships we need trust. Can you read someones mind? You should trust that your boyfriend is being honest with you.


I should. I just don't see how anyone would find me gorgeous like he says I am.


----------



## s0dy

slightlyawkward said:


> Oh, believe me. It's happened. A guy said I have "the figure of a 12 year old boy" and regularly called me "she-male" instead of my name.


"the figure of a 12 year old boy", I won't comment much since in the photos on your album I can only see your head and shoulders, your youtube videos follow the same pattern. :b 
My overall opinion is that you simply look like a thin girl, which I would guess you are.

Now when he calls you "she-male", punch him in the teeth, young lady, with all your "12 year old boy" strength. 
Or simply go with it and agree that you are a she-male and you happen to have a very big penis, then ask if he is perhaps interested in some "action" (yes, sex)? :teeth



slightlyawkward said:


> Yes, I have a boyfriend. He says he loves my chest, but I don't believe him. I'd be cool with my chest if I looked like a model, but unfortunately...I do not.


If he says he likes it, until actual proof of the opposite appears, it's true and you should believe it.
Some people have "strange" tastes, your boyfriend likes you how you are and doesn't pressure you to change, which is something awful, right? Well, live with it.


----------



## slightlyawkward

s0dy said:


> "the figure of a 12 year old boy", I won't comment much since in the photos on your album I can only see your head and shoulders, your youtube videos follow the same pattern. :b
> My overall opinion is that you simply look like a thin girl, which I would guess you are.
> 
> Now when he calls you "she-male", punch him in the teeth, young lady, with all your "12 year old boy" strength.
> Or simply go with it and agree that you are a she-male and you happen to have a very big penis, then ask if he is perhaps interested in some "action" (yes, sex)? :teeth
> 
> If he says he likes it, until actual proof of the opposite appears, it's true and you should believe it.


I don't have contact anymore with the guy that called me a "she-male" and that I have "the figure of a 12 year old boy." I got tired of his comments. Those are good suggestions, though. 

I could post a picture of my (clothed) body to give you an idea of my "12 year old boy-ness", if nobody thinks that is inappropriate/annoying.

I'll at least pretend that I believe it.


----------



## The Professor

slightlyawkward said:


> Oh, believe me. It's happened. A guy said I have "the figure of a 12 year old boy" and regularly called me "she-male" instead of my name.
> 
> Yes, I have a boyfriend. He says he loves my chest, but I don't believe him. I'd be cool with my chest if I looked like a model, but unfortunately...I do not.


You look like a model to me. just do some pushups

(first time I used one of those smiles so you better like it!)


----------



## The Professor

... and did you read what I said earlier in the thread??? big or small it doesn't matter, seriously. as long as you have a nice butt


----------



## MindOverMood

slightlyawkward said:


> I should. I just don't see how anyone would find me gorgeous like he says I am.


I find you very attractive and I'm sure there are lots of guys who do also


----------



## GunnyHighway

MindOverMood said:


> I find you very attractive and I'm sure there are lots of guys who do also


Agreed. :yes


----------



## SuiDream

I look at it this way 
Ppl who have big boobs have there breast sag sooner then ppl with small boobs, not to mention big boobs can hurt your back so you should be grateful for your smaller boobs


----------



## Rixy

Does anyone else see boobs as just...y'know...boobs? Whether they're firm, perky, small or whatever, chances are I'm going to like them if I like the girl. My brain is just wired like that. Simple minded I guess?

As long as they're not...seeping acid or something... :b


----------



## slightlyawkward

piscesvixen said:


> I'm sorry people have teased you . I think the best way to react is to be confident, even if we sometimes have to fake it. Maybe if they see how their comments don't affect you, they'll realize it's waste of energy to be making them in the first place.
> 
> Have you ever tried self-adhesive silicone bras? They are amazing cause they mold to your breasts and some don't really have extra padding, so wearing it doesn't feel uncomfortable or "fake". And the best part is no straps and you can wear it with backless tops
> 
> Greg, what you wrote was really sweet  and I completely agree with everything!


Yeah, I think the only thing I can do is keep my head high and ignore them. Thanks! I do appreciate the advice.

I can't wear those self-adhesive silicone bras, though-- my boobs are too small to even fit into an A cup, so even those would be too big. I can't really see those being too comfortable when it's warm out, too. Thanks for the suggestion, though! I just legit have no need for a bra because there is nothing to support (there is barely anything there). 
I actually finally found a bra without padding that mostly masks nipples so I don't have to worry too much:

http://www.honeydewintimates.com/1436-Rayon-and-Lace-Bralette_p_184.html


----------



## slightlyawkward

The Professor said:


> You look like a model to me. just do some pushups
> 
> (first time I used one of those smiles so you better like it!)


Aw, well thanks! Why the pushups?


----------



## slightlyawkward

ravagingthemassacred said:


> this is helpful.
> http://www.007b.com/breast_gallery.php


Hmm. That actually is pretty helpful to see what normal looks like...
Thanks for the link!


----------



## slightlyawkward

MindOverMood said:


> I find you very attractive and I'm sure there are lots of guys who do also


Thank you, I appreciate that.


----------



## slightlyawkward

GunnyHighway said:


> Agreed. :yes


Thank you!


----------



## emptybottle2

slightlyawkward said:


> Aw, well thanks! Why the pushups?


if you tone up the arms, shoulders and chest area, it can make your boobs look bigger. it worked with me.


----------



## xhtc

I didn't bother reading the numerous pages...

But It's possible that your boyfriend like your chest just the way it is. Myself i don't dislike small chest , and i certainly don't prefer huge breast. It just doesn't matter much to me. In fact , most of the girls i find attractive have rather small chest. But enough of me , i'm pretty sure you're good the way you are.


----------



## The Professor

slightlyawkward said:


> Aw, well thanks! Why the pushups?


Pushups build up your chest muscles. Not that boobs are muscles but at least it will get some blood flow to the area :b


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

Great, now those of us with sagging issues can feel bad about our sagging boobs.

I'm trying to figure out why this is in health. Small boobs aren't a health issue.

If breasts weren't so sexualized in western culture, women with small breasts wouldn't feel so bad. This really is all mental.

I don't have a nice, perfectly flat stomach. I feel bad about that, but I realize it's societal norms that make that desirable rather than any real acceptance of how women's bodies are. 

I notice men who have tons of things wrong with their bodies and they are perfectly content. Women seem to shoulder a lot of the burden of having bodies that someone else deems ugly.


----------



## sas111

Wow, this is a vuuury long thread. Their just boobes.  :teeth


----------



## The Professor

ohhh but they aren't


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

I wish women would teach their sons better (where applicable, I know some grow up without moms) how to respect women and women's bodies so this kind of **** wouldn't keep perpetuating itself and women wouldn't have to live in a i feeling of being judged. The comments I've seen men make about women's bodies are quite shocking at times, and it goes the other way too: some douchebag making a comment about how women "don't take care of their breasts" and this is why women's breasts sag, never mind the fact that sagging is what large breasts naturally do, never mind that women are not airbrushed mythical beings...

Some men truly disgust me in their disrespect for women...I think changing their behavior should come before any women changing their bodies to please people who have been indoctrinated into misogyny and a completely deluded mindset.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite

Big or small, I embrace all boobies.


----------



## konrard

*prepares sophomoric response*

gals, just so you know, flat chested chicks can be just as hot as booby-girls. seriously. TV will tell you, and some men will tell you that bigger is better when it comes to boobs. its just not true. there are many flat chested girls that break the hotness scale. then there are some booby chicks who show up as ghosts if u use a hot detector.


----------



## keyla965

every since i was like 9 my breast has starded developing and i hated them ever sinse. Im in a c cup, which isnt really that big ( its big for me) and i hate it. I wish i was actually flat chested to be honest


----------



## Godless1

ravagingthemassacred said:


> this is helpful.
> http://www.007b.com/breast_gallery.php


The smallest breasts in that gallery (the first pic) are by far the best looking of the bunch. What does that tell you?


----------



## LoneFox

xhtc said:


> I didn't bother reading the numerous pages...
> 
> But It's possible that your boyfriend like your chest just the way it is. Myself i don't dislike small chest , and i certainly don't prefer huge breast. It just doesn't matter much to me. In fact , most of the girls i find attractive have rather small chest. But enough of me , i'm pretty sure you're good the way you are.


 Thank you


----------



## Ballerina

*I shouldn't release this on the internet. Hooray for delete options*



ravagingthemassacred said:


> this is helpful.
> http://www.007b.com/breast_gallery.php


Hahhahahaha oh my god I have inverted nipples

Apparently I'm the mildest type

"Inverted nipple Grade 1 refers to nipples that can easily be pulled out, by using finger pressure around the aureola. The Grade 1 inverted nipple maintains its projections and rarely retracts. Also, Grade 1 inverted nipples may occasionally pop up without manipulation or pressure.[5] Milk ducts are usually not compromised and breast feeding is possible. These are "shy nipples".[6] It is believed to have minimal or no fibrosis. There is no soft-tissue deficiency of the nipple. The lactiferous duct should be normal without any retraction.[7]"

It's almost like the lids on bottles of juice you press with your thumb to ensure they haven't been tampered with. Like reverse-lids. Hahahaha I had no idea

But that is terrific

That is fantastic

I'm going to work that into my imaginary stand-up, oh my God. I finally have a mildly interesting fact to share about myself. I have something to bulk up my resume.


----------



## AussiePea

loquaciousintrovert said:


> I wish women would teach their sons better (where applicable, I know some grow up without moms) how to respect women and women's bodies so this kind of **** wouldn't keep perpetuating itself and women wouldn't have to live in a i feeling of being judged. The comments I've seen men make about women's bodies are quite shocking at times, and it goes the other way too: some douchebag making a comment about how women "don't take care of their breasts" and this is why women's breasts sag, never mind the fact that sagging is what large breasts naturally do, never mind that women are not airbrushed mythical beings...
> 
> Some men truly disgust me in their disrespect for women...I think changing their behavior should come before any women changing their bodies to please people who have been indoctrinated into misogyny and a completely deluded mindset.


I think you will find a lot of the pressure placed on woman with regards to their bodies comes from woman themselves. You see it in womans magazines, fashion magazines and then you have celebrity watching to which people seem to swarm over the fact some actress has put on a few pounds and rip them to shreds, and it's woman who do a lot of this judging, and that is where a lot of pressure seems to stem from. Not saying some men aren't just as bad, but it's an issue that is fuelled by both sexes.


----------



## Later

slightlyawkward said:


> False! I gained 15 to 20 pounds one summer and only then did my boobs comfortably fit into an A cup (but just barely!)
> 
> I've been made fun of by plenty of people in real life because of my flat chest. It's not so rare, trust me!
> The thread got to 15 pages because some of us small-chested/flat girls actually have lots of interest in talking about this topic. I don't know any flat girls like me in real life.


If you're 100 and gained 20, you'd be 120lbs, that is not fat. that's why your boobs were still small. You don't know what fat is for your body or for anyone else' so yeah you can speak in general terms. and this thread got 18 pages because people have their own say plus some repeats, but I do think there are some great advice on here especially how the normal breasts look like. I don't think you will get over it, women are never happy with their bodies!


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

My only gripe is when they're too big. A couple of triple D's sagging around? No thanks!


----------



## slightlyawkward

Later said:


> If you're 100 and gained 20, you'd be 120lbs, that is not fat. that's why your boobs were still small. You don't know what fat is for your body or for anyone else' so yeah you can speak in general terms. and this thread got 18 pages because people have their own say plus some repeats, but I do think there are some great advice on here especially how the normal breasts look like. I don't think you will get over it, women are never happy with their bodies!


I was 115 before gaining the weight and so was 135 after gaining the weight. It's technically "overweight" on the BMI scale for my height, which doesn't seem fair at all because it's not heavy in my opinion. That same weight would look way better on someone of the same height but with a different body type. My body type didn't take to it well. Plus, I gained it by unhealthy means (drinking soda every day).


----------



## factmonger

Boobs are boobs. 

I like to believe that any boob size can be flattered. It's all about how you carry yourself and picking clothes that flatter them.

Big boobs may be nice, but with big boobs comes the worry about extra support, not showing too much, etc.


----------



## JadedCalalily

Id rather have small boobs then have huge things popping out of my shirt and spending extra money for a bigger bra


----------



## ozkr

Apparently I am somehow subscribed to this thread... What were we talking about? Oh, yeah, boobs are awesome.


----------



## TryingMara

LoneFox said:


> Why are some women, like myself, wrongfully criticized for having small breasts? From middle school up until now I have been put down for the wrong reasons by immature males. I've been called "small boobies," "grape tits" and "ugly." My boyfriend tells me they're perfect the way they are; others say I should get breast implants to boost up my confidence. It sickens me. Why? Because breast are for "breast-feeding" not competition for a ****ty show-off. I'm a size C, how is that small? At least I'm greatful to have hit puberty. One thing I'll never do is change my self-image for the world. If my boyfriend is happy for my character and not for the size of my breasts, then love goes beyond image. :heart
> Society makes me sick! :mum


C? That's not small at all! I'd kill for a C, lol. The things people said to you were disgusting and completely false. People can be idiotic and will always find something to tease other people about. Maybe they were just trying to get a rise out of you. As long as you're comfortable with yourself, which we all should be regardless of our size, that's all that matters. Natural always looks better imo. Some implants look so obviously fake and they just detract from the girl's beauty. People are so conditioned by movies, shows and porn that all girls should have these ridiculous cantaloupe shaped bulges hanging off their chests, which very few women have naturally. Wouldn't it be kind of boring if everything was the same? Anyways, I'm still shocked anyone consider a C to be small.


----------



## Smallfry

I was ridiculed by family members about my chest when I was younger - it has been a real confidence wrecker but I'm happy now with what I have. I do wish for bigger but small in my opinion is still beautiful


----------



## ozkr

Smallfry said:


> *I was ridiculed by family members* about my chest when I was younger - it has been a real confidence wrecker but I'm happy now with what I have. I do wish for bigger but small in my opinion is still beautiful


Family members are awesome at that.


----------



## MobiusX

I prefer small or medium, big I don't find attractive


----------



## TigerRifle1

In thirty years your back will be thanking you. I think when the topic comes up girls are likely to hear at some point a guy say either that they don't care either way or that they actuall like small boobs. A girl while likely to say penis size doesn't matter, never says she likes a small penis.


----------



## erikahawkins

I have small breasts. When I started taking birth control pills, my breasts somewhat grew. hmmm?


----------



## Insanityonthego

I'm getting mine done. Problem solved.


----------



## slightlyawkward

JadedCalalily said:


> Id rather have small boobs then have huge things popping out of my shirt and spending extra money for a bigger bra


I have less than A cups (like AA or AAA cups) and bras that small are a lot of extra money too...At LEAST $60.


----------



## slightlyawkward

Insanityonthego said:


> I'm getting mine done. Problem solved.


Are you really? How big are yours? Mine are LESS than A cups.


----------



## Insanityonthego

slightlyawkward said:


> Are you really? How big are yours? Mine are LESS than A cups.


Really? I got 34 A pretty small too. Totally getting them done, I can't even fill in my bikini top. I mean I just like them more voluptuous you know? I don't mind it too much since I got a nice derriere. lol But I would prefer them bigger...


----------



## slightlyawkward

Insanityonthego said:


> Really? I got 34 A pretty small too. Totally getting them done, I can't even fill in my bikini top. I mean I just like them more voluptuous you know? I don't mind it too much since I got a nice derriere. lol But I would prefer them bigger...


Yeah, mine are really less than A's (I think, I haven't gotten measured, but a 32A was too big when I tried it on). How big would you get yours done? Does it cost a lot? My bf doesn't want me to get implants because he thinks they're gross...


----------



## estse

Oh, this thread is still kicking? Neat



Insanityonthego said:


> Really? I got 34 A pretty small too. Totally getting them done, I can't even fill in my bikini top. I mean I just like them more voluptuous you know? I don't mind it too much since I got a nice derriere. lol But I would prefer them bigger...


Breasts can be perfect small and humble, like Shakira, and her/you women with nice derrieres.

Then there's the eyes, nose, hands, mouth, hair, legs, feet, fingers, arms, back, stomach, etc etc etc!

But it's all do to personal/self perspective on what you do to your own body.

Now let's talk about a woman's right to her own body and get this thread finally locked. Shall we!

Sorry to step in on your conversation. Bye!


----------



## slightlyawkward

Mercurochrome said:


> Oh, this thread is still kicking? Neat
> 
> Breasts can be perfect small and humble, like Shakira, and her/you women with nice derrieres.
> 
> Then there's the eyes, nose, hands, mouth, hair, legs, feet, fingers, arms, back, stomach, etc etc etc!
> 
> But it's all do to personal/self perspective on what you do to your own body.
> 
> Now let's talk about a woman's right to her own body and get this thread finally locked. Shall we!
> 
> Sorry to step in on your conversation. Bye!


Why should the thread be locked? I think it's interesting. I kind of dislike the idea of small breasts being called "humble" though...


----------



## estse

slightlyawkward said:


> Why should the thread be locked? I think it's interesting. I kind of dislike the idea of small breasts being called "humble" though...


Oh, only because good things always die, and threads don't tend to last this long.

And yeah, I was just singing a Shakira song. She likes her's humble, but can't speak for all women, just like I can't speak for all male models.


----------



## slightlyawkward

Mercurochrome said:


> Oh, only because good things always die, and threads don't tend to last this long.
> 
> And yeah, I was just singing a Shakira song. She likes her's humble, but can't speak for all women, just like I can't speak for all male models.


Ah. I still think that calling small boobs humble seems weird though...Not sure why, it just doesn't sound the most flattering.


----------



## Insanityonthego

Yeah what's wrong with conversing about our preferred breast sizes? lol Honestly, I don't mind them small but would prefer them bigger. Small breasts are beautiful too don't get me wrong, it's just that bigger breasts imo are sexier.
Slightlyawkward you should do what pleases you, if it satisfies you he'll accept it right?


----------



## slightlyawkward

Insanityonthego said:


> Yeah what's wrong with conversing about our preferred breast sizes? lol Honestly, I don't mind them small but would prefer them bigger. Small breasts are beautiful too don't get me wrong, it's just that bigger breasts imo are sexier.
> Slightlyawkward you should do what pleases you, if it satisfies you he'll accept it right?


Honestly I would rather not get them just because I would feel like they weren't part of me and probably wouldn't feel more attractive. Plus, I can't afford them.


----------



## biffyclyroluver

Im size B/C (need to get measured soon!), the same size as my friend. She is always getting told shes got big tits and I'm always getting told I'm flat-chested. 
Just because I don't try to compete with everyone, don't flaunt my body, and don't act like I'm average size I get put down for it.
Whats worse is when guys say 'she is great, but has no boobs' but at least you are saved from being loved for your body instead of mind


----------



## slightlyawkward

biffyclyroluver said:


> Im size B/C (need to get measured soon!), the same size as my friend. She is always getting told shes got big tits and I'm always getting told I'm flat-chested.
> Just because I don't try to compete with everyone, don't flaunt my body, and don't act like I'm average size I get put down for it.
> Whats worse is when guys say 'she is great, but has no boobs' but at least you are saved from being loved for your body instead of mind


I don't see why guys can't love me for my mind AND my body.


----------



## Nada

slightlyawkward said:


> I don't see why guys can't love me for my mind AND my body.


oke


----------



## slightlyawkward

Nada said:


> oke


What?  You saying that I'm an idiot for thinking that? I honestly don't see what's so wrong with that sentiment. I'm not saying "I WANT EVERY GUY TO LOVE MEEE", I'm just saying I don't see why my boyfriend shouldn't love my body and my mind. And I don't see why it's so unreasonable for small-chested ladies to believe that guys could love their bodies.


----------



## biffyclyroluver

slightlyawkward:10598322 said:


> I don't see why guys can't love me for my mind AND my body.


I meant that at least you know they aren't using you because of the size of your boobs...


----------



## estse

Insanityonthego said:


> Yeah what's wrong with conversing about our preferred breast sizes? lol


Oh, nothing at all. It's entertaining also.

I was just making a dumb comparison of freedom of choice and freedom of breast augmentation. The former is a much more frenzied discussion than the latter, so no, this thread has no reason to be locked. Don't listen to my drivel.


----------



## slightlyawkward

biffyclyroluver said:


> I meant that at least you know they aren't using you because of the size of your boobs...


Ah, okay.


----------



## Insanityonthego

slightlyawkward said:


> Honestly I would rather not get them just because I would feel like they weren't part of me and probably wouldn't feel more attractive. Plus, I can't afford them.


I see, it's all about self acceptance. Don't worry hun you're beautiful anyway.


----------



## slightlyawkward

Insanityonthego said:


> I see, it's all about self acceptance. Don't worry hun you're beautiful anyway.


Thank you, but I don't want to be "beautiful anyway" or "beautiful despite my flat chest", I just want to be beautiful. I don't want other people to see my flat chest as a flaw or something that has to be looked past.


----------



## LordScott

I like women with small chests.. it doesnt matter to me how big they are. as long as theyre all female and atleast decent looking!


----------



## CourtneyB

Smaller boobs usually avoid the "gravity effect" later on  I am a 32B and I would NEVER get a boob job!


----------



## slightlyawkward

CourtneyB said:


> Smaller boobs usually avoid the "gravity effect" later on  I am a 32B and I would NEVER get a boob job!


I have less than As and have seriously considered getting a boob job to have 32Bs. I don't want huge boobs, just average-sized ones. Bs look huge to me.


----------



## LordScott

slightlyawkward said:


> I have less than As and have seriously considered getting a boob job to have 32Bs. I don't want huge boobs, just average-sized ones. Bs look huge to me.


you are soo cute


----------



## slightlyawkward

LordScott said:


> you are soo cute


Not really...Lol. But thanks.


----------



## Selbbin

slightlyawkward said:


> Not really...Lol. But thanks.


LordScott is correct. Science proves it.


----------



## slightlyawkward

Selbbin said:


> LordScott is correct. Science proves it.


Hahaha <3


----------



## fallen18

Same here I'm part of the little itty bitty titty committee. u_u


----------



## pita

slightlyawkward said:


> I have less than As and have seriously considered getting a boob job to have 32Bs. I don't want huge boobs, just average-sized ones. *Bs look huge to me.*


*checks self out in the mirror*


----------



## mysnfrigginrocks

As a guy, I'd say don't worry about it. I know I can't speak for every guy out there, but I really don't care about breast size. I hardly even notice the size, and it doesn't really affect a girl's attractiveness one way or the other, in my opinion.

Actually, I think really really huge breasts look weirder and less attractive than tiny ones. But not many girls have gigantic ones anyway.

There's no need to get a boob job!

And slightlyawkward, I agree with LordScott. You're cute.


----------



## MiMiK

wickedlovely said:


> OP I would kill to be a C. That's a good size! That is in no way small... the people who made fun of you were being ridiculous. I'm sure you look fine. ^_^
> 
> I'm an A/B dependent on the bra. I like the way my breasts look but I hate the size. I wouldn't mind having small breasts if they matched my body type. But no, I have massive hips and uh, posterior. It looks odd to me. My measurements are 38-30-42. Yeah, I know the 38 bust looks promising but my rib cage is 36 inches around. I've got a large frame and I'm 5'7. I feel as if I would be more attractive if I had larger breasts.
> 
> My hips, thighs, and butt are so out of proportion in comparison to my chest size. It's ridiculous.
> 
> If I ever get the money for it I'm probably getting a boob job.


what! no!.. you have to be kidding

i might come off as a creep but... ive seen your pics on the other thread..... you have some ridiculously awesome curves, ur perfect :mushy


----------



## slightlyawkward

pita said:


> *checks self out in the mirror*


I'm being serious though. Women with Bs should feel lucky in comparison to me, since I have less than As.


----------



## slightlyawkward

mysnfrigginrocks said:


> And slightlyawkward, I agree with LordScott. You're cute.


Pfff, well thank you.


----------



## Classified

Here is another vote for 'your boobs are fine', you don't need fake ones.


----------



## slightlyawkward

Classified said:


> Here is another vote for 'your boobs are fine', you don't need fake ones.


Well yeah, the OP definitely doesn't need a boob job. Cs are considered at least average size by most. They're considered big by me.


----------



## rainbowOne

slightlyawkward said:


> Well yeah, the OP definitely doesn't need a boob job. Cs are considered at least average size by most. They're considered big by me.


Totally depends on height/body size/shape etc. Cs can seem huge or can seem small, depending on the person.


----------



## slightlyawkward

rainbowOne said:


> Totally depends on height/body size/shape etc. Cs can seem huge or can seem small, depending on the person.


I suppose that's true. Cs would be big on me, considering I'm not super tall. But on other people maybe not so much?


----------



## rainbowOne

slightlyawkward said:


> I suppose that's true. Cs would be big on me, considering I'm not super tall. But on other people maybe not so much?


aye, I'm 6'0 and used to be a D and looked maybe average.


----------



## pita




----------



## slightlyawkward

pita said:


>


I'm not sure what I'm supposed to draw from that quote.


----------



## Dissonance

pita said:


>


There you go, that's the ticket there, if only people would see it that way.


----------



## NatureFellow

slightlyawkward said:


> I'm not sure what I'm supposed to draw from that quote.


The quote means that, despite common opinion, guys actually see other things in girls that they find attractive apart from boobs or bum. I've seen some small chested girls with virtually no butt at all either and stll find them attractive.

It's down to a number of factors that I won't go further into, I think the quote means that at least by reading books on the matter you will get more insight and an educated guess into what men REALLY care about as opposed to common knowledge - which is often lies and hearsay anyway.

NOTE : The overwhelming number of guys that don't care about boob size in this thread further proves my point. I guess I would know anyway, being a guy...

thanks for understanding. 
best regards,


----------



## pita

slightlyawkward said:


> I'm not sure what I'm supposed to draw from that quote.


Really I just like the first half. I don't quite understand the second. But it's part of the PNG, it seems.


----------



## Classified

slightlyawkward said:


> I'm not sure what I'm supposed to draw from that quote.


It's exactly what the first sentence says. You [slightlyawkward] look great, be happy. There are a lot of other girls that look great that don't have 10lbs of boobs as well.

The second sentence means that guys want to date interesting girls. Read some real books about a topic you like. Not just Harry Potter and romance novels...


----------



## Selbbin




----------



## Perfectionist

^I would so love to look like her.

It would take like seven years to explain so I'm not going to but my giant boobs are actually making it difficult for me to do my job lately so I am kindof annoyed with them. Small boobs are great!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I think I said it before, but I'll say it again...

There are a lot of guys out there who prefer girls with small breasts. Me included.


----------



## Selbbin

I think Keira's chest, for my liking, is perfect.


----------



## AmericanZero

LoneFox said:


> My boyfriend tells me they're perfect the way they are; others say I should get breast implants to boost up my confidence.


Send me a picture and I'll let you know how awesome they are?


----------



## slightlyawkward

Classified said:


> It's exactly what the first sentence says. You [slightlyawkward] look great, be happy. There are a lot of other girls that look great that don't have 10lbs of boobs as well.
> 
> The second sentence means that guys want to date interesting girls. Read some real books about a topic you like. Not just Harry Potter and romance novels...


Cool. I do like the idea of that. It's just hard because the negative things that people have said about my flat chest float around in my head...Every day.

I don't read romance novels...And I do read real books on topics I like. The Harry Potter books are good though, and they're real books...Just saying. Just because there are movies based on them and a huge fan base doesn't mean that they aren't quality.


----------



## slightlyawkward

Selbbin said:


>


Mine are that exact size!


----------



## anhedonic

Truth be told, as long as said small tits are on an attractive woman, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Selbbin

slightlyawkward said:


> Mine are that exact size!


I guess that means they're perfect. See, I told you science proved it.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I <3 all sizes


----------



## WhoDey85

Yeah size doesn't matter to me either. Actually it's probably better on your health to be on the smaller side. I've heard of women on the other side of the spectrum with bad neck and back problems because of it.


----------



## Selbbin

WhoDey85 said:


> Yeah size doesn't matter to me either. Actually it's probably better on your health to be on the smaller side. I've heard of women on the other side of the spectrum with bad neck and back problems because of it.


I know you didn't mean it this way, but I am using it as an example because often when some people state that 'size doesn't matter', it can be taken as 'yeah, your breasts are inferior, but I don't worry about inferior breasts or breast size in general so it's ok'. This supports the incorrect view that the person stating the opinion likes the person _despite_ the 'inferior' physical feature. But many people, even if size does matter, think the feature is actually much _better_, and prefer it. It isn't seen as a 'flaw', as crass as that sounds, but as a really appealing and preferable feature.


----------



## tigerbunny

Breast criticisms isn't exclusive to smaller breasted girls though...
Some people just find any physical feature to comment on because they're pricks. Just remember, "nobody can ever make you feel inferior without your consent".


----------



## slightlyawkward

Selbbin said:


> I know you didn't mean it this way, but I am using it as an example because often when some people state that 'size doesn't matter', it can be taken as 'yeah, your breasts are inferior, but I don't worry about inferior breasts or breast size in general so it's ok'. This supports the incorrect view that the person stating the opinion likes the person _despite_ the 'inferior' physical feature. But many people, even if size does matter, think the feature is actually much _better_, and prefer it. It isn't seen as a 'flaw', as crass as that sounds, but as a really appealing and preferable feature.


THANK YOU. I totally agree. Whenever a guy says that breast size doesn't matter, that is exactly what I interpret it as-- that they are saying that "Your boobs are inferior, but oh well. As long as your face is hot, doesn't matter."


----------



## WhoDey85

slightlyawkward said:


> THANK YOU. I totally agree. Whenever a guy says that breast size doesn't matter, that is exactly what I interpret it as-- that they are saying that "Your boobs are inferior, but oh well. As long as your face is hot, doesn't matter."


Well, I worded it wrong then because that's not what I meant. I'll remember that for future reference lol. I thought it was a acceptable thing to say to ladies because well they use the phrase themselves all the time.


----------



## Selbbin

The Professor said:


> yeah but when a girl with an unattractive face has big ones, they don't mean anything. so the discrimination is not one-sided at least.


The point is, small breasts does not mean unattractive or deficient. In fact, they are often very attractive and preferable. For some reason some people refer to it as a bad feature.

Your statement itself supports the stereotype that large breasts are inherently attractive, by asserting that an ugly face with what you consider an attractive feature 'doesn't mean anything.' because the 'beauty' of the big breasts is made null and void by an unattractive face.

I hate being told as a man that large breasts are what I should like. It's in advertising and even generic comments like the one I've quoted, just as much as women with small breasts probably hate the stereotypes of feeling deficient even though they are stunning.


----------



## millenniumman75

Meh - they are for nursing anyway.


----------



## The Professor

Selbbin said:


> The point is, small breasts does not mean unattractive or deficient. In fact, they are often very attractive and preferable. For some reason some people refer to it as a bad feature.
> 
> Your statement itself supports the stereotype that large breasts are inherently attractive, by asserting that an ugly face with what you consider an attractive feature 'doesn't mean anything.' because the 'beauty' of the big breasts is made null and void by an unattractive face.
> 
> I hate being told as a man that large breasts are what I should like. It's in advertising and even generic comments like the one I've quoted, just as much as women with small breasts probably hate the stereotypes of feeling deficient even though they are stunning.


That's not necessarily what I said... I was just using her words. Because personally, I would prefer an unattractive girl with small breasts over one with big ones

And how come when we talk about d's the thread gets taken down... so sexist.


----------



## Selbbin

The Professor said:


> That's not necessarily what I said... I was just using her words. Because personally, I would prefer an unattractive girl with small breasts over one with big ones
> 
> And how come when we talk about d's the thread gets taken down... so sexist.


Probably just semantics.

And talking about d's starts nuclear war. You know what men are like.


----------



## 50piecesteve

Everything turns into an argument here even talk about boobs, small boobs, big boobs, whatever, we should all embrace our differences


----------



## Toppington

ManOfFewWords said:


> I <3 all sizes


:yes


----------



## slightlyawkward

I recently posted a story on The Experience Project, telling how my bf loves my boobs, and encouraging other small-chest girls to not feel bad about themselves. And I got this horrible comment:

"I can't help but think negatively of this-- like omfg, he probably likes little kids or males."

Ahhhh.  Words cannot describe how sad I am...


----------



## Classified

slightlyawkward said:


> I recently posted a story on The Experience Project, telling how my bf loves my boobs, and encouraging other small-chest girls to not feel bad about themselves. And I got this horrible comment:
> 
> "I can't help but think negatively of this-- like omfg, he probably likes little kids or males."
> 
> Ahhhh.  Words cannot describe how sad I am...


And a lot of 'normal' people have very unhealthy views towards sex and their gender. That is their problem. I'm sick of people like that shaming others for what they like and should be just fine.

And don't get me started on Australia film censors and politicians and what they did regarding small boobs.
http://www.somebodythinkofthechildren.com/australia-bans-small-breasts/


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ That poster that gave that compliment obviously is speaking from their own mentality, which is unsettlingly telling on their part. (And that censorship in Australia is just an eyeroll.)

Smaller breasts are beautiful. A woman's body can be gorgeous and sexy without having to fit into the parameters of any certain body type or set of features. Just like how women find a variety of guys appealing. I hate seeing so many being hard on themselves over an alluring aspect of their physical identity. I'm not even coming from a predilection by stating this appreciation. Woman can be beautiful in so many ways. And men (and women) find women attractive in so many ways.

I understand some of the backhanded compliments and contradictive statements from some about aesthetic can be vexing or frustrating--which is why I was honestly wary to type anything, seeing things get picked apart whose intentions meant well more often than not--but just know that the stigma isn't yours, it belongs to the close-minded.


----------



## Insanityonthego

slightlyawkward said:


> I recently posted a story on The Experience Project, telling how my bf loves my boobs, and encouraging other small-chest girls to not feel bad about themselves. And I got this horrible comment:
> 
> "I can't help but think negatively of this-- like omfg, he probably likes little kids or males."
> 
> Ahhhh.  Words cannot describe how sad I am...


Woman chill, there's nothing wrong with small breasts. I don't know where you got that idea but it's irrelevant. All sizes are great. I'm bi so I would know, and aren't you too?


----------



## Selbbin

slightlyawkward said:


> I recently posted a story on The Experience Project, telling how my bf loves my boobs, and encouraging other small-chest girls to not feel bad about themselves. And I got this horrible comment:
> 
> "I can't help but think negatively of this-- like omfg, he probably likes little kids or males."
> 
> Ahhhh.  Words cannot describe how sad I am...


See, I struggle with this too. As a man who really likes the smaller, flatter chest, I get idiotic comments and observations like the above; I even get asked 'are you gay?' I wouldn't care if I was, but I'm not. If I was someone who liked men, then I would like men, not a beautiful woman with a flat chest. It's strange how people limit their thinking, and therefore aim there prejudices, based on nothing but the social stereo-types.


----------



## Selbbin

Classified said:


> And don't get me started on Australia film censors and politicians and what they did regarding small boobs.
> http://www.somebodythinkofthechildren.com/australia-bans-small-breasts/


Wow, I didn't know this and now I am really concerned. The idiotic nature of censorship and the extreme paranoia of anything being remotely connected to possibly maybe perhaps being seen as the sexual depiction of someone under 18 by even just one person is insane.


----------



## Selbbin

JustThisGuy said:


> which is why I was honestly wary to type anything, seeing things get picked apart whose intentions meant well more often than not--but just know that the stigma isn't yours, it belongs to the close-minded.


I was going to pick this apart for fun, but decided against it :b


----------



## ManOfFewWords

slightlyawkward said:


> I recently posted a story on The Experience Project, telling how my bf loves my boobs, and encouraging other small-chest girls to not feel bad about themselves. And I got this horrible comment:
> 
> "I can't help but think negatively of this-- like omfg, he probably likes little kids or males."
> 
> Ahhhh.  Words cannot describe how sad I am...


That's not fair, since you have a really sexy body.


----------



## komorikun

Yes, bigger is not always better. I prefer small, tightness on men. Much cuter than those big, saggy ones.


----------



## Just Lurking

WhoDey85 said:


> Well, I worded it wrong then because that's not what I meant. I'll remember that for future reference lol. I thought it was a acceptable thing to say to ladies because well they use the phrase themselves all the time.


You didn't word anything wrong. People here just like twisting around other people's words. Very common on this site.

The only thing WRONG here is people equating "size doesn't matter" to "yours are inferior". ALL it means is that *they don't care about a girl's breast size*. That's it.


----------



## slightlyawkward

TigerRifle1 said:


> *Small chests are the bomb, plain and simple ladies. To prove it here is a photo bomb.***


Most (maybe even all?) of them have bigger boobs than me though.


----------



## slightlyawkward

Just Lurking said:


> You didn't word anything wrong. People here just like twisting around other people's words. Very common on this site.
> 
> The only thing WRONG here is people equating "size doesn't matter" to "yours are inferior". ALL it means is that *they don't care about a girl's breast size*. That's it.


Nobody's trying to twist anybody's words; at least I'm not. I just took it the wrong way because I'm super sensitive about it. I actually have known guys who have legitimately meant that "yours are inferior" when they say size doesn't matter, so I just cringe every time I hear it.


----------



## slightlyawkward

Insanityonthego said:


> Woman chill, there's nothing wrong with small breasts. I don't know where you got that idea but it's irrelevant. All sizes are great. I'm bi so I would know, and aren't you too?


I KNOW there isn't anything wrong with having a flat chest, but all of the idiots out there who insinuate that SURELY my boyfriend must be gay or a pedophile to be attracted to me apparently don't know that. :/


----------



## rgrwng

i don't know if i posted in here already, but i just want to say that smaller breasts = more intimate hugs.


----------



## Insanityonthego

slightlyawkward said:


> I KNOW there isn't anything wrong with having a flat chest, but all of the idiots out there who insinuate that SURELY my boyfriend must be gay or a pedophile to be attracted to me apparently don't know that. :/


do you know these people? Don't even waste your time on them. Let em *****!


----------



## Insanityonthego

slightlyawkward said:


> Most (maybe even all?) of them have bigger boobs than me though.


I'd kill for their bodies. Drools.


----------



## Perfectionist

TigerRifle1 said:


> *Small chests are the bomb, plain and simple ladies. To prove it here is a photo bomb*


That photobomb was lovely but many of those girls have average sized boobs. At least I think? Anyways all very lovely.


----------



## slightlyawkward

Insanityonthego said:


> do you know these people? Don't even waste your time on them. Let em *****!


You're right. 



Insanityonthego said:


> I'd kill for their bodies. Drools.


Me too. 



Perfectionist said:


> That photobomb was lovely but many of those girls have average sized boobs. At least I think? Anyways all very lovely.


Yeah, it looks to me like most of those women have at least a full B cup...I could be wrong though. The first one definitely has full Bs or small Cs at least.


----------



## arnie

TigerRifle1 said:


> *Small chests are the bomb, plain and simple ladies. To prove it here is a photo bomb.***


In what world does she have small boobs? She's perfect!

Anyway this thread could use more summer:


----------



## slightlyawkward

arnie said:


> In what world does she have small boobs? She's perfect!
> 
> Anyway this thread could use more summer:


That kinda makes it sound like you're saying that because she doesn't have small boobs, she's perfect. That just makes me feel...Awesome. BRB while I flog myself repeatedly because I'll never look like that and never be desirable.


----------



## arnie

slightlyawkward said:


> That kinda makes it sound like you're saying that because she doesn't have small boobs, she's perfect. That just makes me feel...Awesome. BRB while I flog myself repeatedly because I'll never look like that and never be desirable.


Cup size really doesn't matter to me that much. I am much more turned on by an attractive figure. (the hour glass shape) than a girls boobs. In the picture above, It's her lean toned body I find so sexy.


----------



## kennyc

Get a boob job! If I could make my penis a couple inches bigger I would haha!


----------



## arnie

kennyc said:


> Get a boob job! If I could make my penis a couple inches bigger I would haha!


Please don't. Fake bolt-ons are extremely unattractive.


----------



## coeur_brise

slightlyawkward said:


> Most (maybe even all?) of them have bigger boobs than me though.


Yes, mine are much much smaller than of those posted. I don't even have cleavage and couldn't fake any if I tried. At least you have a lean body, I have a wide ribcage yet really small boobs.


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ I think you're hot. And no, I won't stop telling you that.  ...unless you ask me to because it makes you feel uncomfortable. :b 'Course.



Selbbin said:


> I was going to pick this apart for fun, but decided against it :b


Thanks. Heh.


----------



## Selbbin

That photo bomb was full of pictures that were not relevant. I still stand by my Keira example.


----------



## meeps

sanria22 said:


> Yes, mine are much much smaller than of those posted. I don't even have cleavage and couldn't fake any if I tried.


yeah, those girls had some boobage. _Actual_ small boobies:










^sorry if that one breaks board guidelines..that bra is freaking cuuute


----------



## Classified

Ha, I saw it before it got censored... 

Here is a very cute girl who looks comfortable in her body. If guys don't like girls like her, it is their loss.


----------



## TigerRifle1

This thread is ultimately pointless anyway. Girls who are self conscious about the size of their boobs could hear that it doesn't matter to guys a thousand times they would still be self conscious.


----------



## Classified

TigerRifle1 said:


> This thread is ultimately pointless anyway. Girls who are self conscious about the size of their boobs could hear that it doesn't matter to guys a thousand times they would still be self conscious.


That is the point of CBT though. You have to challenge the way they are thinking since it isn't correct.


----------



## slightlyawkward

arnie said:


> Cup size really doesn't matter to me that much. I am much more turned on by an attractive figure. (the hour glass shape) than a girls boobs. In the picture above, It's her lean toned body I find so sexy.


Ah, okay. 



kennyc said:


> Get a boob job! If I could make my penis a couple inches bigger I would haha!


Sorry, but HELL NO. Why should I have to get a major and super expensive surgery in order to be attractive? I just think that's BS. I can't afford it anyway. Plus I just think the idea of "Oh, you'd look so much more attractive with bigger boobs" (Yes, people have actually said this to me) is so silly and insulting.



arnie said:


> Please don't. Fake bolt-ons are extremely unattractive.


Agreed.



sanria22 said:


> Yes, mine are much much smaller than of those posted. I don't even have cleavage and couldn't fake any if I tried. At least you have a lean body, I have a wide ribcage yet really small boobs.


I don't have any cleavage and can't fake it either. I'm lean, sure, but I still have a wide ribcage. It sticks out a lot on the sides and in the front.


----------



## slightlyawkward

JustThisGuy said:


> ^ I think you're hot. And no, I won't stop telling you that.  ...unless you ask me to because it makes you feel uncomfortable. :b 'Course.


Who are you referring to?



qweewq said:


> yeah, those girls had some boobage. _Actual_ small boobies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^sorry if that one breaks board guidelines..that bra is freaking cuuute


Exactly! I have the same size as those ladies. And I LOVE THAT BRA. I want to own it immediately. I wish I knew where to get it...



Classified said:


> Ha, I saw it before it got censored...
> 
> Here is a very cute girl who looks comfortable in her body. If guys don't like girls like her, it is their loss.


That is kind of what I look like  Except that I have a really wide ribcage that sticks out.


----------



## Dannie

I have double D's and I have ALWAYS been super jealous of girls with smaller breasts.


----------



## pita

meeps said:


> ^sorry if that one breaks board guidelines..that bra is freaking cuuute


I need that bra or I will die.


----------



## arnie

^^^ I see a nipple.


----------



## slightlyawkward

pita said:


> I need that bra or I will die.


I concur. I need to know where to buy that bra!!!!


----------



## MrGilligan

Damn... A size C isn't small... I wear an A, and every once in a while a B... And I think my boobs are pretty normal-sized. They are kind of small compared to the other women in my family's boobs, but I think on a scale of tits around the world, I'm in the middle.

I think small boobs are a good thing. You can run and they don't hurt so bad... You can sleep without a bra and not have them flopping around, and they won't sag as much as you get older. Grand!


----------



## Boredom is my middle name

question and I know this is a stupid one. Why are women's breasts judged by the later alphabets rather than the earlier ones? Shouldn't big breasts be A's or some crap like that. And why is it randomly letters instead of numbers LOL. Is there a such thing as a Z size? lol.


----------



## slightlyawkward

Boredom is my middle name said:


> question and I know this is a stupid one. Why are women's breasts judged by the later alphabets rather than the earlier ones? Shouldn't big breasts be A's or some crap like that. And why is it randomly letters instead of numbers LOL. Is there a such thing as a Z size? lol.


I'm not sure why you're saying that big breasts should be As...
Boobs are "judged" by the A - etc system. Big boobs aren't better than small boobs and vice versa. It's just a way of categorizing sizes...
And there are bigger sizes than DD.


----------



## meeps

Boredom is my middle name said:


> question and I know this is a stupid one. Why are women's breasts judged by the later alphabets rather than the earlier ones? Shouldn't big breasts be A's or some crap like that. And why is it randomly letters instead of numbers LOL. Is there a such thing as a Z size? lol.


I don't think sizing=judging..??

It's easier to go from smallest to largest starting from A's, because it's the starting point of the alphabet.


----------



## meeps

pita said:


> I need that bra or I will die.


I can't find where it came from:rain



arnie said:


> ^^^ I see a nipple.


I think that's just the way the light is hitting the flowery pattern. I thought so too at first.


----------



## arnie

meeps said:


> I can't find where it came from:rain
> 
> I think that's just the way the light is hitting the flowery pattern. I thought so too at first.


It's one inch above that flowery pattern and a little to the left.


----------



## meeps

I think the nipple would be lower than that.. maybe it _is_ a nipple but it's just at a strange angle?


----------



## jenkydora

LoneFox said:


> Why are some women, like myself, wrongfully criticized for having small breasts? From middle school up until now I have been put down for the wrong reasons by immature males. I've been called "small boobies," "grape tits" and "ugly." My boyfriend tells me they're perfect the way they are; others say I should get breast implants to boost up my confidence. It sickens me. Why? Because breast are for "breast-feeding" not competition for a ****ty show-off. I'm a size C, how is that small? At least I'm greatful to have hit puberty. One thing I'll never do is change my self-image for the world. If my boyfriend is happy for my character and not for the size of my breasts, then love goes beyond image. :heart
> Society makes me sick! :mum


I just don't get it, do people really come out and say this stuff?

If your really from Kentucky hell,they have a weird and insulting way of saying what is in their heads. Does anybody understand decorum. I'm of course talking about the anti small chesters.`
No offense larger busted people, but small chested people sit better when the clothes come off. Only my opinion. These puppies are not heading towards the knees.


----------



## slightlyawkward

jenkydora said:


> I just don't get it, do people really come out and say this stuff?
> 
> If your really from Kentucky hell,they have a weird and insulting way of saying what is in their heads. Does anybody understand decorum. I'm of course talking about the anti small chesters.`
> No offense larger busted people, but small chested people sit better when the clothes come off. Only my opinion. These puppies are not heading towards the knees.


Yes, people really do say that stuff. I've had people say "You have the body of a 12 year old boy" "You may as well just be one of the guys", call me flat-chested, say that I couldn't fill out a top unless I stuffed, and compared my boobs to grapes.


----------



## MindOverMood

meeps said:


> I think the nipple would be lower than that.. maybe it _is_ a nipple but it's just at a strange angle?


It's definitely a nipple:b


----------



## SusanStorm

I'm a size B myself and I don't think anyone has said anything negative about them ever.I've never considered making them bigger because I'm happy with them just the way they are.
They fit my body and I think that girls with smaller boobs can wear a lot more without looking trashy.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name

meeps said:


> I don't think sizing=judging..??
> 
> It's easier to go from smallest to largest starting from A's, because it's the starting point of the alphabet.


Sorry for the technicalities of my sentence, lol. But yeah, i guess it does make more sense to start from the first letter of the alphabet in that case.


----------



## fallen18

I barely fit in a A it's no fair. I feel like guys totally prefer bigger ones b/c they're more feminine.


----------



## slightlyawkward

fallen18 said:


> I barely fit in a A it's no fair. I feel like guys totally prefer bigger ones b/c they're more feminine.


At least you fit into in A! I don't fit into As at all, they are too big. And I'm 22...


----------



## gusstaf

What REALLY sucks is when you're not particularly thin AND you have small boobs. Some guys prefer slender women with smaller chests. Others don't mind a little extra extra fat as long as the woman has big boobs and a decent sized a**. But I've never heard of anyone actually preferring small boobs on an average-sized body. I was always really insecure about that around the end of high school/beginning of college. A cup and size 8 jeans (on a 5'5 frame). My boobs have gotten a bit bigger since then but still are by no means large.


----------



## Invisigirl

gustafsg said:


> What REALLY sucks is when you're not particularly thin AND you have small boobs. Some guys prefer slender women with smaller chests. Others don't mind a little extra extra fat as long as the woman has big boobs and a decent sized a**. But I've never heard of anyone actually preferring small boobs on an average-sized body. I was always really secure about that around the end of high school/beginning of college. A cup and size 8 jeans (on a 5'5 frame). My boobs have gotten a bit bigger since then but still are by no means large.


You're the first person I've come across who has this body type besides myself. It sucks to feel undesireable. :blank

My body is disproportionate--big in the back, flat in the front. My DNA must have done this as a joke, stupid DNA.


----------



## Kris10

I used to HATE having a flat chest, but then one day I realized that they fit me. I'm pretty thin. 107lbs 5'5"

I think having big boobs would make me look awkward...

I tend to also like flat FLAT chested girls


----------



## Selbbin

Kris10 said:


> I used to HATE having a flat chest, but then one day I realized that they fit me. I'm pretty thin. 107lbs 5'5"
> 
> I think having big boobs would make me look awkward...
> 
> I tend to also like flat FLAT chested girls


Absolutely they suit you.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I hate wearing an A :/ people always have to say something about it (people I use to know) when they see me and my oldest sister always makes me feel awful for it.


----------



## mysterioussoul

good for you, LoneFox! when i saw the thread i thought it'll be a complaint but i'm proud that you're proud.


----------



## MM Gloria

Yeah, don't listen to those people who said what they said. C's are fine and are not that small. Just be proud of what you have and work it.


----------



## slightlyawkward

gustafsg said:


> What REALLY sucks is when you're not particularly thin AND you have small boobs. Some guys prefer slender women with smaller chests. Others don't mind a little extra extra fat as long as the woman has big boobs and a decent sized a**. But I've never heard of anyone actually preferring small boobs on an average-sized body. I was always really insecure about that around the end of high school/beginning of college. A cup and size 8 jeans (on a 5'5 frame). My boobs have gotten a bit bigger since then but still are by no means large.


This isn't exactly making me feel better. >.< 5'4", size 5, and LESS than As here. :/


----------



## slightlyawkward

Invisigirl said:


> You're the first person I've come across who has this body type besides myself. It sucks to feel undesireable. :blank
> 
> My body is disproportionate--big in the back, flat in the front. My DNA must have done this as a joke, stupid DNA.


OMG stop this, ladies! I have the same body type. Saying that you're undesirable is making me feel undesirable. :no


----------



## gusstaf

slightlyawkward said:


> OMG stop this, ladies! I have the same body type. Saying that you're undesirable is making me feel undesirable. :no


I think we all do it to each other. I've seen one or two pictures of you on here where you're worried about your body type and I think "if _she_ hates the way she looks. I must _really_ be an ugly heifer." I'm really not trying to make anyone else feel undesirable though.


----------



## slightlyawkward

gustafsg said:


> I think we all do it to each other. I've seen one or two pictures of you on here where you're worried about your body type and I think "if _she_ hates the way she looks. I must _really_ be an ugly heifer." I'm really not trying to make anyone else feel undesirable though.


I'm not trying to make other people feel undesirable either. I just didn't realize that what I posted hurt anyone else. I would have liked other people to speak up sooner, honestly...Makes me feel like crap that I hurt anyone. I'm honestly a very nice person, really...


----------



## Fruitcake

TigerRifle1 said:


> This thread is ultimately pointless anyway. Girls who are self conscious about the size of their boobs could hear that it doesn't matter to guys a thousand times they would still be self conscious.


I used to hate myself and feel totally horrible because of the size of my boobs (which are a bit smaller than average, but my boyfriend said that they were too small, that I may as well have no tits and that he'd like me to get implants). But after hearing a lot of men say they like/love small boobs and reading posts from people on here I've stopped feeling that way. It's also just my generally increased confidence and changing the way I think, but it helps when people say how goddamn sexy small boobies are.



slightlyawkward said:


> OMG stop this, ladies! I have the same body type. Saying that you're undesirable is making me feel undesirable. :no


Remember that plenty of women have the same body type as you and the other posters and know it's sexy and desirable, they're just less likely to post in threads like these (or be on sites like this).


----------



## gusstaf

slightlyawkward said:


> Sorry. :/ It obviously wasn't my intent to make anyone feel bad. I've been trying to be more and more positive since I've posted those. I've recently decided not to talk like that anymore...So I hate it when I see other people doing it.
> 
> I'm not trying to make other people feel undesirable either. I just didn't realize that what I posted hurt anyone else. I would have liked other people to speak up sooner, honestly...Makes me feel like crap that I hurt anyone. I'm honestly a very nice person, really...


Aww, now I feel bad for making you feel bad. No worries. I understand that you struggle with body image and it would be terrible for me to be judgmental of that, since I deal with the same problem.


----------



## Maninthebox84

Small chest can still be attractive.


----------



## Tangerine

Lol, my only thought upon seeing this thread is.."I like boobs."

Ohh. Bonus rhyme. Big or small..I like them all!


----------



## andy1984

my gf doesn't really have boobs. lol i have more boobs than she does. whatevs. she's sexy cos i love her. and also cos she's just sexy.


----------



## 427

boobs are over rated.


----------



## cherryboom

LoneFox said:


> Why are some women, like myself, wrongfully criticized for having small breasts? From middle school up until now I have been put down for the wrong reasons by immature males. I've been called "small boobies," "grape tits" and "ugly." My boyfriend tells me they're perfect the way they are; others say I should get breast implants to boost up my confidence. It sickens me. Why? Because breast are for "breast-feeding" not competition for a ****ty show-off. I'm a size C, how is that small? At least I'm greatful to have hit puberty. One thing I'll never do is change my self-image for the world. If my boyfriend is happy for my character and not for the size of my breasts, then love goes beyond image. :heart
> Society makes me sick! :mum


Yeah... Fried eggs, mosquito bites, ironing board :| People are so mean.
C is not small honey...
Well as you say there are some positives. Guys actually look our faces and we know they don't just want us for our 'goodies', we can wear what we want, we never get back ache, they stay pretty pert and wont drop like a bag of wet chips when we are older. 
I'm glad you won't let the world try and change you into another plain conventional cookie cutter. And your boyfriend sounds awesome and supportive well done for you both


----------



## youngloc

I got to admit that I'm huge boob fan. DDs minimum, but I would rather be with a girl who has a A cup than fake boobs


----------



## Luka92

youngloc said:


> I got to admit that I'm huge boob fan. DDs minimum, but I would rather be with a girl who has a A cup than fake boobs


Yeah, I don't find fake boobs attractive at all.


----------



## mdiada

Meh. I gots small b00bz. Oh well.


----------



## NoHeart

Tits are overrated really. You're fine whatever size they are. Plastic Surgery is such a joke.


----------



## Kakumbus

C is perfect, bigger is too big. I prefer a girl with a cute face and no boobs at all then ok face and nice boobs


----------



## Rocco46

*My 2 cents*



LoneFox said:


> Why are some women, like myself, wrongfully criticized for having small breasts? From middle school up until now I have been put down for the wrong reasons by immature males. I've been called "small boobies," "grape tits" and "ugly." My boyfriend tells me they're perfect the way they are; others say I should get breast implants to boost up my confidence. It sickens me. Why? Because breast are for "breast-feeding" not competition for a ****ty show-off. I'm a size C, how is that small? At least I'm greatful to have hit puberty. One thing I'll never do is change my self-image for the world. If my boyfriend is happy for my character and not for the size of my breasts, then love goes beyond image. :heart
> Society makes me sick! :mum


This has nothing to do with you, but remember that small breasted women usually don't sag like a deflated baloon when they age. Having said that, I confess that I don't like big boobs that have flat nipples, as nearly all do. I prefer small to medium breasts, but I am a nipple fanatic. The perkier and more erect the better. :um


----------



## coeur_brise

^hooray for nipples, at least I have those... A year and a half later in this thread, I still feel self-conscious being that mine are basically like the before pictures if you google "breast augmentation."


----------



## Janos

I have no problem with smaller breasts; you shouldn't feel bad about it. I feel ya...or at least I'd like too. Hey Ya! :boogie

God, I really need to get some sleep.


----------



## mezzoforte

nemesis1 said:


> I know lots of guys who prefer women with small breasts.


Yup.


----------



## JadedJade

Never would you find a group of people talking about this in RL so casually, lol. Gotta love the internet.


----------



## h00dz

Small or big, boobs are boobs and they are good :mushy


----------



## MoonlitMadness

Who cares what size your boobs are? Mine are small, but I've never had any complaints.


----------



## MoonlitMadness

youngloc said:


> I got to admit that I'm huge boob fan. DDs minimum, but I would rather be with a girl who has a A cup than fake boobs


So if a girl had a C cup, that's not good enough for you?


----------



## Letmebe

When did C cup become small?
That is in the average range for women, high B cup to D cup is normal and nothing to be ashamed of. There are plenty of famous women with size C cup size or smaller, no shame should be had and those who are teasing you are uninformed people who may have self esteem issues of thier own and are projecting at you.

Unfortunately the breast size being a "social issue" does not end at high school, it continues through life..but the good news is since you are average that won''t really be a problem. Just remember that the people who tell you to get a boob job are wrong, and the best response is "why should I get a boob job when I am the average size?".
For the record a small breast size is when 90% of your mid to high A breast size is your ribcage, trust me I know 

If you are still upset you should look up videos on what women with super big breast sizes have to deal with, especially health wise; it may help give you perspective as to why you are perfectly fine in the "chest" department.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI

I don't mind girls with small cup size at all. Pretty and friendly is most of the equation for me.


----------



## Lids

I think small boobs are great. I have big boobs, and I don't particularly like them. I wish I had no boobs at all. Or maybe someday I will be able to afford a reduction and be at a nice C cup again.

But yeah, small boobs are cute if you ask me. Like a nice a or b cup I think is the best.


----------



## Implicate

In theory large breasts are great, in practice there is gravity.


----------



## Mersault

I also think smaller breasts look nicer to me.


----------



## starsonfire

I find women with small breasts more attractive actually. I'm a female though, so I don't know if that helps lol. Don't let the jerks bring you down.


----------



## littlemissbashful

I am a A cup I am a apart of the itty bitty ***** club I heard that once and I laughed and I said yep I am apart of that club too nothing wrong with that I do not want fake boobs that's what padded bras are for!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I like small chested girls. Big boobs turn me off.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

i dont know... maybe its just me buy small boobs dont really bother me at all... there are many girls who have had small boobs that i have considered much more attractive than large chested girls


----------



## Lids

I guess the fact that I don't like big boobs much is probably personal. I know from personal experience the problems they can cause, and nothing is less sexy than back pain omg


----------

